# Cruiseliner / Waistliner by Runningsoft (~BBW, Eating, Lesbian, Feeding, ~MWG)



## runningsoft

_~BBW, Eating, Lesbian, Feeding, ~MWG_

*CRUISELINER/WAISTLINER
by Runningsoft​*
Author’s Note: This story contains recurring characters from “The Great Eatscapade”, a long and highly enjoyable narrative 

*Chapter 1: Planning the Trip*

Natasha brushed a lock of red-brown hair out of her eyes as she glanced up at the clock on the wall. 2:55pm &#8211; only five minutes to go. She looked down at her exam paper tapping her pencil on the front cover and smirking to herself. 

_Hah, what a joke of an exam this was, hardly worth my time_, she thought with a note of derison.

Natasha, 20 was a normal looking girl of about 5 foot 6 inches tall, 115 lbs, olive skin complexion, with an athletic feminine build which she had inherited from her mother. She had strong arms and legs; firm, perky B-cupped breasts and a cute, but not overly-pretty face. 

Although she never had to use much makeup, she, Natasha always refrained from using lipstick because it accentuated her already big lips. She had a thin button nose and dark brown eyes that could be mischievous when she wanted to and had thick curtains of red-brown hair that fell down past her shoulders. 

She had also, much to her chagrin, inherited from her mother her backside and stomach. It wasn’t an all-together amazing ass, but it did have a bit of sagginess to it and did not have any hint of cellulite (thank goodness!). Although Natasha did work out, she could never quite achieve a flat stomach. Instead, she had a slight pouch of soft fat just above her waistline that would only ever turn into a fat roll if she bent over. 

Natasha was a sophomore at Brown University sitting her for final examination of the semester and looking forward to the summer off. She still had aspirations of becoming a dentist and noted with a sigh that this was only her second year of undergrad and that she still had graduate-level school to go once she was done with Brown. She had been a ghost to her friends and family for the last 3 weeks holed up in the library and various coffee shops studying her ass off for finals and was really looking forward to going home and visiting her hometown, family and friends.

Doodling absent-mindedly on the cover of her exam, she was interrupted by a bell at the front of the lecture hall signaling the end of the examination. 
A heavy woman wearing an ill-fitting suit-jacket announced from the front of the hall, “All Chemistry 2 examination papers are to be left on your desk. The examination is over, you may leave your chairs now.”

Arching her back and stretching her arms, Natasha looked around at her class fellows for the last time for a few months, then got lazily out of her seat and headed through the doors. On her way to the car she began thinking about her summer. 

In the parking lot, she unlocked her car and got in, checking her iphone. She had 1 message. It was from Megan.

Megan was studying for her finals as well, for she was studying Marketing and Design a few hours away at a college in Boston. While it wasn’t her prime choice of location, she didn’t really have many college acceptance letters further West and besides &#8211; she was closer to her best friend, Natasha. 

Natasha smiled inwardly to herself and smirked her half-smile, thinking back to the last time she had seen her best friend. 

It was over Christmas vacation break when they last saw each other and they had gotten so drunk. 

Megan, 20, was Italian by birth and it showed. Standing a graceful 5 feet 8 inches at 135lbs, she had dark olive-skinned complexion and an exotic face with high cheek bones and an oval face that made her look older than she actually was. She possessed voluptuous C-cupped breasts that hung perfectly off her chest, a small belly, firm ass, wide hips and slender thighs. 
Megan had chocolate brown eyes, well-maintained eyebrows and chestnut brown hair that fell down to her shoulders and natural beauty that didn’t require her to wear much make-up 

("_Although I do always dial it up to a perfect 10," _Natasha thought with a grin). 

Megan always swore that she had the dreaded “Italian Gene” that all gorgeous Italian women had that as she got older. She affirmed that her body would bow to gravity and run to fat if she wasn’t careful what she ate. It was for this reason that Megan was adamant on cardio daily to keep herself thin and attractive. 

Natasha and Megan in addition to being as close as sisters growing up were also feedees and fat admirers. They first came to realize this the summer before they both went away to college during a lustful feeding frenzy in Megan’s basement (see The Great Eatscapade) which cumulated in both girls gaining an incredible amount of weight in an evening and discovering each other sexually. 

Since that lustful encounter, neither found the time to replicate that orgasmic experience but remained as close as they could, talking over the phone several times a week, visiting each other during the school year to gab about classes, the boys they both screwed and of course, eating. 
The girls loved the sensation of feeding themselves and being fed while they acted out sexual fantasies. Bellies touching, the touch and caress of another’s hand running across a distended and swollen belly, slowly tracing a path to her moist sex. 

During the Christmas holidays, Natasha had been on the couch reading a Chemistry textbook when she heard the familiar triple-ring, triple-knock that was always Megan. Entering unannounced as was her custom she bellowed from the hallway. 

“How’s my favorite family?!?!?”

Natasha jumped up from the couch and shrieked with mock surprise and the two embraced in a sisterly hug. 

“Oh my word, you look so good!” said Megan as she held her friend at arm-
length examining her more closely. 

In truth, Natasha did look pretty good. She had nearly avoided the Freshman 15 during her first year and worked out like a maniac ever since to compensate for the starchy, high-fat and buffet style food her school cafeteria served. 

She had, for the first time in her life, TONED abs and further-defined arms and legs. And her ass had become tight and firm. The kind you could bounce a quarter off of. 

“Thanks, lady”, said Natasha as she gave her friend another loving hug. 

Megan took off her coat and mitts and put them over the couch and sat down on the couch, picking up the remote and flipping through the channels absent-mindedly while Natasha went to the kitchen for some snacks and two large glasses of wine. 

Was it her imagination or did Megan look a bit bigger than the last time she 
saw her? 

Natasha re-entered the den and looked at her friend closely as she sat down next to her, a little closer than she may have done, handing her a glass. 
They chinked glasses, toasting the holidays and Megan wrapped an arm around her. Instantly, Natasha noticed as she let herself be drawn into the embrace that her friend definitely felt softer. 

As the two girls settled into a non-descript Rom-Com Megan selected, Natasha stole furtive glances and noted Megan’s jaw looked a bit rounder. Her designer clothing could not hide the fact that she had a bigger belly than she last remembered and the swell of her bust was also bigger. Staring at her jeans, she noted that her thighs were thicker at the tops and the fabric was straining a bit when she shifted her weight on the couch. She smiled and wrapped her hand around her friend’s waist and gave it a squeeze.

“Feels like the school semester was good to you” she said with a wink. 

Megan blushed ever so slightly and turned to her friend, “Yes, I cannot believe how easy it is to put on weight, especially during finals!”

Natasha seized the opportunity and lifted up Megan’s sweater, exposing a large roll of fat that ballooned over her jeans. She put a hand over on the fat, feeling its warmth. “Mmmm, I think it’s sexy.”

“How much weight have you gained? I think you were 137 since we last hung out and ate ourselves sick, I know I was down to 103lbs.” Natasha said with a grin.

Megan gave her friend a playful punch in the arm, “103, yeah right &#8211; in your bra. That was your pre-feat weight. We packed 15 pounds of good cooking into that body before you were done.”

Natasha looked down at her own flat stomach. “Yeah, I don’t think I ate for a week after that. I’ve lost a lot since then.”

“Yeah,” Megan said, “I was wondering about that. What gives? Here, I’ve been gaining the weight you’ve lost!”

“I dunno, All the UoBrown girls are thin and very attractive. I guess I got caught up in the peer-pressure. Besides, all my roomies are rail-thin. I was the fat one!”

“Hahahaha! They must be anorexic,” said Megan.

Megan cocked an eyebrow, shirt still raised and glanced at her friend. Natasha returned the look and Megan reached forward and unbuttoned the first two buttons of Natasha’s shirt, revealing deep cleavage and placed a finger in between her breasts caressing the top of each exposed mound. 

Natasha gave Megan’s belly a pat in playful return and squeezed and withdrew her hand, quickly buttoning her shirt again as she heard the slam of a car door and heard the crunch of gravel underfoot. 

“They’re home now,” she sighed. 

Megan tucked her shirt back in and waited till the front door opened before greeting Natasha’s parents with kisses, hugs and holiday cheer. Natasha’s parents offered to have Megan over for dinner, an invitation which she eagerly accepted. 

The dinner was exceptionally rich. Buttered potatoes with garlic, rich meatloaf drizzled with a thick gravy, buttered toast (homemade) and bottle after bottle of wine were on the menu. Borth friends ate and ate as they recounted stories about college life, exams, professors and how they were getting on with their studies to Natasha’s parents. 

By the time dessert came, both girls were stuffed to the max and had surreptitiously undone their jeans allowing more belly room. 

“Good night kids, stay up as late as you want. You kids can clean up the leftovers, okay?” offered Natasha’s mom as she and her husband retired upstairs for the evening. 

“Good night to you guys and thanks for dinner, it was amazing,” replied Megan to her parent’s as they proceeded to bed. 

The girls took plates of food and dessert into the den and put on a movie. 

They ate steadily for another 45 minutes, feeding each other and feeding seductive looks with every bite and watching as their bellies began distending with the ever-increasing amount of food they were ach putting away. 

Natasha felt the fabric tighten and the buttons of her shirt beginning to protest and looked down at her stomach. Bits of flesh were exposed as her shirt rode up her belly, exposing the “V” of her unbuttoned jeans and exposed her silk panties which u-bended under her swollen girth. 

Megan was in a similar state and the two girls, now totally distracted by the movie put down the food and began making out.

“Oh, I’ve missed this,” said Natasha as she pulled off Megan’s sweater, exposing a volleyball of a belly and a tight-fitting bra. 

“Mmmmm,” Megan reciprocated as she undid the last button of Natasha’s bulging dress-shirt, exposing a long-gone flat stomach. 

Both girls stood up and unclasped each other’s bras allowing the heat from their bodies to build as they allowed their bellies to touch. 

Natasha reached down and slid her hands the denim of Megan’s jeans, allowing her hands to grab generous handfuls of warm fat. She squeezed hard and Megan let out a squeal. 

Still clasped in each other’s embrace, they began kissing more aggressively, tongues darting and flicking in each other’s mouths. 

Megan cupped Natasha’s breast and felt the nipple harden instantly as she slid her other hand down into her already-unbuttoned jeans feeling for Natasha’s sex. 

Natasha let out a moan of ecstasy as she felt her pussy moisten, feeling her nectar dripping down the side of her panties as Megan entered her at first with one, then two fingers. 

Thrusting rhythmically, Natasha pulled the two of them onto the floor, Megan on top. 

Exhilarated by the weight of her friend crushing down on her, she let her hands wander to Megan’s ass and began to kneed and slap it. First playfully, then with more vigor. 

“Mmmm, yeah baby” sighed Megan as she began thrusting her fingers deeper and deeper inside Natasha. 

Natasha could feel herself climaxing and began moaning more loudly and she grasped Megan’s ass and bucked her pelvis until 

“Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmoooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh!”

Natasha felt her legs spasm as she felt a honey smelling liquid erupt from her 
sex organ and soaking Megan. 

Megan slid off her friend and the two embraced with Megan trailing a finger from her Natasha’s sex up toward he swollen belly, leaving a glistening trail and feeling the electric tingle from where she touched her. 

After a few minutes passed Natasha allowed her hands to roam across Megan’s belly feeling and kneeding her belly, taught with food and began to slip her hands down towards her sex. 

“Oh, I see you’ve growing yourself out a bit for the holidays,” said Natasha as she let her lips brush against Megan’s. 

Megan let out a small laugh and wriggled her bottom so that she was wrapped even closer to Natasha who felt her friend’s sex push closer toward her. 

The girls continued pleasuring each other for a while longer before slowly succumbing to sleep. 

“I think we’d better head off to bed, you know you’re welcome to spend the night…In my bed if you want,” Natasha said as she sat up on her elbow.

Megan returned her answer with a kiss as the two of them gathered their clothes, which lay scattered pell-mell throughout the den and Natasha never remembered having slept so well in her life. 

+++++++++++

Still sitting in her parked car, Natasha read the message from Megan on her iphone, struggling to pull herself out of her reverie

_“Hey my lovely, I have some bad news, we need to chat soon. I can’t go on our cruise over break. Nona is sick and is in the hospital “_

(Continued in post 3 of this thread)


----------



## Ssaylleb

yay they r back  cant wait for more


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 2: Plannus Interruptus*

Natasha stared at her phone in shock and disbelief and quickly dialed a number. 

“OMG, Megan are you alright, is she okay? Call me back when you can!”

Nervously, she buckled in and drove to her house and began to hastily pack her things for the semester break. 

Absent mindedly she began tossing this or that into her suitcase without really thinking, her mind on her friend’s grandmother. Nona has been like Natasha’s own grandmother as she grew up and it was as much of a shock to her as it must have been to Megan. 

Her phone burred on the desk table and she hastily picked it up.

“Hello? Megan? Oh my god. What happened?”

“Hey Tasha, this was not the way I hoped I would be starting my semester beak. She is OKAY, but she had a fall in the kitchen and broke her hip. My dad was home when it happened and he called the ambulance straight away. You know how dangerous it is for the elderly when they fall.”

Natasha breathed a sigh of relief, “Ohhh, I am so sorry it happened. How is she doing now?”

“The doctor’s say she is stable but she is scheduled for surgery tomorrow. None of us have left the hospital since it has happened, I’m in the hallway right now.”

Natasha sat down on the edge of her bed and sighed again. 

After a minute Megan spoke again “But I wanted to tell you that I won’t be able to make our first-annual cruise this year…”

Natasha had been braced for this, even before she picked up the phone, but she was still disappointed.

“Y-yeah, I know”, she said

“Look Tasha, I have to go, the doctor’s just walking in, but I know how long we have been looking forward to this and how much it means to both of us, but cheer up &#8211; we’ll get together soon. Have an amazing time. Take TONS of pics and, of course, have an extra bite for me.”

Natasha smiled her crooked grin and smiled inwardly, she knew where Megan was going with this. 

“Okay sexy”, she said, “I’ll send you a FEW pics about the amazing experience you will be missing. Love you!” 

“Love you too ladayyy”, and Megan rung off. 

Natasha sat with her feelings for a few minutes before resuming her packing, all the while deep in thought.

_I know I will have a fabulous time on my own, but it just won’t be the same. Am I jealous she cannot make it or am I sad that she didn’t ditch her grandmother to come and have fun with me?_

She shook the thought from her mind. Megan was her best friend and Nona was HER grandmother. Family first. She knew it. Hell, she’d have done it if she were in the same position as Megan…but it did not make it any easier. 

Natasha refocused and though about her upcoming adventure, glancing at her mirror upon which she had taped her cruise line ticket and been ogling at for the last 4 months. 

CARIBBEAN COASTAL CRUISLINES PRESENTS: 

ALLURE OF THE SEAS, 8 Day 7 Night Eastern Cruise 

Florida, Bahamas, St. Thomas, St. Maarten

Enjoy our entire cruiseliner with state-of-the-art Fitness Center, Full Service Vitality Spa, Gardens, 5 Pools, Movie Theatre, Oceanic Casino, countless shops and MORE!​
Natasha stopped reading and scoffed at the first few lines she read. 

_Fitness and exercise- yeah right! _

She knew enough people who had gone on cruises to know that they practically starved themselves for weeks beforehand only to gorge themselves day and night with lavish meals and sugary drinks all the while hooking up left and right, taking the occasional picture and buying a souvenir along the way. 

Natasha paused and looked at herself side-long into her mirror. She was wearing her sweats and a baggy hoodie &#8211; the student exam tuxedo as her friends had called it. 

She brushed a length of red-brown hair out of her eyes and smirked at herself lasciviously, posing for herself seductively and staring deep into her own beautiful eyes when she suddenly noticed she was making herself hot. 

Slowly, seductively, she began swaying her hips to invisible music as she draped her hands over her body, crossing her arms and caressing her neck, letting her hands trace their way over her chest and flat stomach, finally coming to a pause at her sex orofice. 

Natasha began stripping while continuing to move to a seductive beat she imagined inside her own head. 

She removed her hoodie and exposed an undershirt, which she too removed exposing a push-up bra over a set of abs that would have made Jillian Michaels sweat. Then she sashayed her hips as she slowly let her sweats drop to the floor and stepped out from them, still moving to the beat. 

She gazed at her reflection and took herself in and grinned to herself almost ruining the mood. There she stood, 5’ 6’’ and 103 lbs. Muscles toned, skin taught she was fucking stunning. A 10 out of 10.

For the past 4 months, ever since the end of the Christmas Gorging, she and Megan had sworn a pack to drop the additional weight they were carrying in order to stun their fellow cruise-liners and swap stories of all the men (or women) they would bed during the trip. 

Natasha unclasped her bra and removed her panties to see herself in the raw. She had grown out her landing strip, trimmed tastefully to satisfy all. She gazed at her muscular body, well-defined. Her breasts were full and her nipples were erect as she ran a hand across each. 

She blew herself a pouty-face kiss and proceeded to lay down on her bed, kicking her packing stuff to the floor and reaching for her nightstand drawer where she removed a pink vibrator…

2 Hours later and very much dehydrated, Natasha packed the rest of her things, packed away her ticket and loaded up her car for the airport. Destination: Vacation!


*Chapter 3: One of a Kind Cabbie*

The plane flight from Boston to JFK to Florida was relatively uneventful as Tasha made her way towards her destination. She did manage some excitement as she waited in line for the boarding passes to be called from the airline desk as she waited at J6 terminal. 

She was to board mid-plane, but that last cocktail made her need to head for the restroom—and quick. She approached the head booth, keeping her balance and wiping her face of the drinker’s smirk as she asked “Jonathan” how much longer before boarding from JFK to Florida. 

The man at the booth, a 20-something who looked about as enthusiastic as a plumber asked to unblock a smelly toilet informed her the wait was another fifteen minutes. 

“But I really need to use the restroom”, replied Natasha

“Sorry M’am, but we need to obey protocol. It’s a 15 minute wait.”

Subtly, Natasha dropped the shoulder of her dress exposing a naked shoulder and the top of her left breast, careful not to show any nipple. The attendant noticed immediately.

“I, uh, might be able to begin early boarding, Miss…” his eyes scanned her chest as she let her dress drop another inch exposing an erect nipple. She looked at him, but his eyes were spying the gem he’d spotted. With a free hand, he fumbled for the communication switch and announced early boarding in a slightly flushed voice. 

“Have a pleasant flight, M’am”, he said as stoically as possible. 

She thanked him and proceeded down the ramp toward the plane, righting her dress strap and looking back at the attendant, who was thumbing his smart phone. No doubt he was texting his buddies an exaggerated story about the hot chick he saw who bared her breasts to him in the attendant bathroom or something like that. 

Smiling again, she produced her ticket to the cute flight attendant with café-au-lait skin, scarf tied across her pretty throat as she directed her to her seat. 

++++++

As she deplaned in Florida, the humidity hit her like a brick through a plate glass window. Natasha began perspiring and she passed a hanker-chief across her throat and chest as she entered the air-conditioned terminal. 

She welcomed the cool air as she walked across the terminal and proceeded to collect her luggage. After a lengthy wait, she was at the corner of the lobby waiting for a cab to take her to Ft. Lauderdale, where her adventure would begin. 

A cab eventually pulled up and she seized her opportunity by rushing out and claiming it, beating several older couples, their hands raised in protest. 

The cab driver, a tanned man Natasha guessed would be in his forties greeted her and loaded her suitcase in the trunk if his cab and asked where she was headed. 

“I’m catching the cruise out of Fr. Lauderdale and am in a bit of a rush. Will we make it?”

The cabbie puffed out his chest, no doubt impressed that he had managed to hook such an attractive clientele. 

Natasha hopped in and they sped off to her final destination. Along the way, she noted the cabbie was making adjustments to his mirror which she found a bit peculiar. Finally, she took a glance in his mirror and noted it was alternating from between her cleavage and crotch. 

She caught his eye and at once he went rigid, his ears turning bright red. 

Natasha grinned, “Look, I get it. You must be used to old fat retired people who leave you with cheap-assed tips. I don’t mind, really; so long as we get to the port on time.”

The cabbie went quiet for a bit, no doubt looking for the right words. 

“Look, uh Miss. I’m sorry. But yeah, you do kinda have a point. Hey, don’t worry about the tip at the end of the trip, It’s on me. 

She grinned and leaned back a little further in the back seat, letting her dress ride a little higher up her thighs allowing him and his mirror to get a better view of her pale blue panties as she felt the cab accelerate. 

Once at the docks, Natasha thanked her rowdy cab driver, who accepted her cash without tip.

“I insist, M’am, really”

She thanked him, kissed him on the cheek and, for good measure, pinched his ass as he unloaded her luggage from the trunk. 

He grinned as he waved her off and she joined the queue for the cruise.


----------



## Ssaylleb

dont leave us waiting.... FEED her


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 4: Room and Board*

They were just under half an hour to set-sail and Natasha was growing impatient. 

She gazed around the other ports and was glad she and Megan had decided on an Adult-Only cruise. No whining kids and mopping teens. 

She joined a lineup of what she and Megan had described earlier as “Oldsters”, men and women with silver hair, paunches and bent&#8211;backs grumbling over their prostates and miserable grandchildren. 

She had to laugh to herself as she overheard an elderly couple discussing who packed the Viagra and “Henry, you are too fat to be wearing that speedo. If you put that frickin thing on, I’ll cut it off and throw it overboard!”

As the line moved closer, Natasha was able to get a better view of the ship. It was MASSIVE. She pulled out her iphone and snapped a photo and emailed it to Megan with the following subtext

_“Hey sexy lady, have had a blast so far. Showed my left boob to a flight booth attendant, got ogled by a sort-of cute cabbie and am FINALLY looking at our floating sex-palace. Wish your cute ass was here. More pix to cum ~N~”_

Natasha began to board the ramp leading her way up to the ship. Her luggage had been taken from her before entering the final gate and she was given a ticket with her name and room number. 

Finally, she was ushered to the front of the line, her passport scanned by an elderly man in the ship’s conventional uniform.

“Natasha, you are on Deck 2, Suite 1D, Room 147. Your companion…” he scanned a sheet, “Megan, has not yet arrived.”

With a pang she replied, “Yes, she is long-time friend, who had to take care of a family matter. She won’t be able to make it.”

He consulted his list once again, and hit a few keys on his computer. 

“Her profile shows she is paid in full, so you are more than welcome to indulge in her food and alcohol tickets as well as massage and spa vouchers.”

He hit a few more keys before saying, “Oh, there seems to be a package waiting for you in your room.”

This surprised Natasha but she maintained a neutral face.

_Who could it be from? _She thought to herself. 

“Miss?” the attendant said, holding her passport and ticket in front of her.

“Oh, what? Nothing. I am fine. Which way to the elevators?” she blustered as she walked toward the direction in which she was pointing. 

Following the overhead signs and hallway signs to her room, Natasha plucked out her magnetic key and fed it through the slot of room 147, Suite 1D, Level 2 and pushed open the door with her foot.

The vacant room yawned at her as she flopped her luggage down on the bed and began slowly to take in the luxury of the room. Floor to ceiling, she thought to herself that this couldn’t be the right room. But then she remembered that she and Megan split the fee and noted that yes, it was in fact, the right room. 
 
Standing in the door way, the bedroom / bathroom was to the left, raised up by a few steps with sliding doors and giving the room a more grandiose appearance. To the right was the lounge and kitchenette and straight ahead was a small alcove that looked like a study with, she had to laugh, a fully stocked mini-bar!

After taking it all in and taking a few more pics, she went up to her bed and saw that a handsome package wrapped in white was sitting on her bed addressed to her, which read:

_“To Natasha, World’s Best Friend” _

++++++++++++++++++



Chapter 5: Settling In


Natasha plucked the card out from under the wrapped package and flipped it 
over. There was no name, but she knew who it was from. 

With a flourish, she tore away the wrapping and opened the box within. Inside was another card, this time it was hand-written which read:

_“Dear Tasha,

I miss you like crazy and hope this package gets to you sooner than later. Inside are two bikini’s. One is a size 4, and the other is a size 6. I know you’ve packed some kinky poolside gear already, but, let’s face it: You’ll be popping out of those babies before long!

Since I won’t be there to feed you in the “flesh”, we can web feed each other if you want. But I definitely want to see you grow out of those sexy tighties! Send lots of pix!

With Love,

~Megs~ _

Natasha smirked to herself and pushed back the tissue paper to reveal two expensive-looking bathing suits. Both were red.

_Hawt,_ she said to herself with a smirk. 

She pulled out the smaller of the two and hurriedly undressed. It was certainly roomy in the chest and around her hips but she knew all in due time that they would be snug on her compact frame. 

She picked up her iphone and walked into the bathroom where she was pleased to see an electronic scale with a big digital read-out. 

She clicked video, pointed the camera at the full-length mirror and began recording:

“Hey ladayy,” she began as she struck a pose, hand on hips, “I cannot wait to make full usage of your beautiful gift.”

She aimed the camera toward herself, allowing it to slowly pan up and down her body while running her free hand over her breasts and ass. 

“As you can see, this bikini is way too big for me right now and my belly is way too small,” she flexed her abs to showcase this point and gave it a poignant slap, then turned the camera back towards the mirror. 

“And right now, I am feeling very, very hungry,” she exhaled with a seductive sigh and let her stomach pooch out and let her free hand caress the underside of her distended belly. 

She stood on the electronic scale and watched the dial stop at 116.2lbs.

“Time to feed her up!” She blew a kiss and winked and ended the video. 

Tossing the camera onto her bed, she walked down the few steps and into the lounge where there was a welcome package. It outlined various things like hours for dining, casino, cinema, shopping, pool, fitness center and spa; when they would be making port at various locations; and when the cruise director would be planning various on-deck activities. 

Immediately, Natasha flipped to the Food portion of the welcome package and began to read. 

*FOOD GUIDE

Welcome Guest, 

It is our pleasure to ensure your comfort throughout your stay with us. Please note food may be ordered at any time, day or night. This menu also includes alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages. 

Our meals are made with only the highest quality ingredients; we use no preservatives or fillers. Please let the chefs know upon ordering if you have any sensitivities or allergies. Calorie listings are found next to each meal.

Warm regards and enjoy your stay with us.
*

_Hells yeah_, Natasha said to herself as she flipped the page and began scanning the menu. 

The menu was exquisite and contained many international varieties Natasha never even heard of. Many of the pages contained images and small captions of select meals &#8211; all of which made her mouth water. 

Absent-mindedly, Natasha began to rub her belly which sent a small tingle to her sex as she turned to the dessert section. Every decadent item was photographed and looked a-ma-zing. Nearly every dessert listed had a caloric intake in excess of 2,000/cal &#8211; an entire day’s worth of food intake. At the bottom of the page was the Black-Out Truffle Cheesecake. It was listed at 5,700 calories.

“Hey, I’m getting that tonight,” she declared as she continued to glare at 
the menu, utterly absorbed. 

There was a soft knock on the door that Natasha did not hear as a maid came into the room. 

“Hello, Anyone here?” she said in a timid voice.

Natasha turned around and looked around the corner to see a woman standing near the doorway. 

“Uh, can I help you with something?”

The girl looked up, “I—OH! I’m so sorry Miss! The door…it-it was opened.” 

She quickly looked away, her face turning pink, she turned to go. 

Natasha realized the cause for embarrassment: she had frightened this poor maid, approaching her wearing nothing other than a too-big red bikini, and she was already showing off a bit too much skin. 

“No, wait! Just a second.” Natasha dashed to the bathroom and grabbed a bathrobe, covering herself. 

The girl, still looking away finally looked up and attempted to apologize again. 

“No, it’s okay. My fault &#8211; I guess I didn’t shut the door fully when I first entered the room. What’s your name? I’m Natasha, ” she said smiling at the girl and taking in her profile. 

She looked about 24 or 25 and was as tall as she was, about 5’ 5’’. She had dark hair in a pixie cut that framed a very beautiful face. She had sensitive, warm blue eyes, a cute nose and soft-looking lips. She was not chubby, but Natasha could tell she must be a bit softer underneath her navy blue cleaner’s uniform which bulged slightly around her mid-rift.

“Alessandra,” replied the girl who smiled sheepishly, twisting her hands together. “I am the maid for the Second Floor and these suites,” she threw a hand backward indicating to the other 6 suites that neighbored Natasha. 

“Is there anything I can get you Miss? Tea, coffee, mineral water?”

Natasha smiled and let out a laugh, “Please, call me Tasha. And no thanks. I was actually thinking about trying some dessert. Anything you’d recommend?”

The girl walked past her and turned to the Food Guide of the welcome packet, bending over the pages. 

Natasha glimpsed the girl and noted she had a cute ass and slender thighs. She waited for her to make a suggestion as she continued to look her over. 

Alessandra flipped to the back page.

“The dessert menu is arranged according to richness of the item. The ones that taste the best are located here,” she indicated the page. 

“I was eyeballing the Black-Out Truffle Cheesecake, actually,” Natasha said.

“Oh, that is an excellent selection, though it is very, very rich. Nothing rivals it on this menu.”

Alessandra looked her once-over and said, “It is new to the menu. We have a new head pastry chef for this cruise. The entire crew was invited to sample his fare, even us cleaning girls.”

“Okay, I’d love to order one!” said Natasha rubbing her stomach through the bathrobe.

_Was it her, or could she have sworn the maid looked at her stomach as she made the gesture?_

“I am afraid that is not yet possible, Miss Tasha. The ships kitchens have only begun to prepare for this evening’s dinner. The dessert menu won’t be officially available until after 10pm. After that, dessert will be available around the clock.”

Slightly disappointed, Natasha nodded. 

“If you would like, I can put in an order so that one is brought up to your room when it is available.” 

“I would like that very much. I love dessert! Cheesecake is my favorite. I eat it all the time”, she smiled.

Alessandra nodded, again seeming to take in Natasha’s physique and let out a laugh.

“I am sure you are joking, Miss Tasha. You are so skinny.”

Natasha actually giggled. 

The maid nodded, “Now, if there is nothing else Miss Tasha, I will leave you to your holiday.” 

She produced a card with her name on it. 

“Since the ship is so vast, the cruise liner asks that you contact the maid assigned to your suite and floor level for anything you may need. That is my extension,” she pointed to the card. 

Natasha took the offered card and put it in the pocket of her bathrobe as the maid turned to leave. 

“Thanks, Alessandra. And you can call me Tasha, remember”

The maid smiled, her hand on the doorknob, “Okay. Good evening Tasha. And you can call me Aless.” 

“Aless,” Tasha said, allowing her to let the name roll off her tongue, “What other desserts do you recommend?”

She paused and without hesitating said, “I would say all of them. They are unlike anything I have ever experience. But I don’t eat them often.”

Tasha was slightly puzzled, “Why not?”

Aless put a hand over her own belly and gave it a slight rub. “Because I will get too fat. No good for meeting men”. 

And she let herself out.

++++++++


----------



## Britt Reid

bump after edit


----------



## runningsoft

??? what does that mean?


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 6: Clothes Encounter of a Third Helping*

It was nearly time for dinner in the ships main dining hall. After Aless had left, Natasha had taken a long bath, enjoying a nice glass of wine from the mini-bar of the Study in her room and prepared for the evening. 

Tonight she decided to wear a simple black evening dress with a plunging neckline and a thin black belt with matching heels. She decided to wear her hair down with a slight wave to it and wore some make-up, but did not want to over-do it on her first night among her fellow guests. 

She grabbed her perfume and dabbed her wrists, neck and chest with it and decided to wear a necklace. That way, when the men stared at her chest, under the guise of admiring her jewelry, she could act like she wasnt offended. 

She exited her room and took the lift to the upper level. She met several of her fellow Suite D neighbors in the elevator and they exchanged pleasantries and talked about the lovely weather and of the places they would soon visit. 

Tasha was absolutely starving and her stomach was rumbling something fierce. It didnt help that she was looking at the menu posted on the inner wall of the elevator

The lift opened and, as a huddle, they all entered the dining hall and were 
bowed to their designated Floor and Suite number table by the maitred. 

Ladies and Gentlemen, welcome to the Grand Dining room. Dinner will be served at 8:15pm, followed by dessert. There will be over 800 guests this evening, so we ask that you observe your Floor and Suite number as well as your arranged seating. Hors doeuvres, he said, sweeping his hand expansively to an area across from the dining tables, and beverages are available before you are seated. Welcome, and enjoy.

Tasha walked from the group with quickened pace towards the morsels of food and picked up a plate. 

Her stomach gurgled in protest as she downed the first few shrimp. 

Ahhh, she said aloud, eating the last shrimp and grabbing another plate to sample more food. 

Tasha was careful to mingle with guests without stuffing her face like a pig, even though she wanted nothing more than to gorge herself to the limit. She knew she would see them often over the next week aboard and thought she would meet as many as she could. This also gave her the opportunity to refill her plate constantly without feeling judged. 

She met a few neighbors from her suite and learned that Mr. and Mrs. Next door to her left were a finance couple who just started up their own corporation and were celebrating a first quarter surge in profits. 

The couple across the hall from her were a pair of sisters fresh out of college, looking for a last vacation before beginning to look for jobs. 

All the while Natasha ate and ate, mingled and mingled; mindfully noticing with inward content that she could feel her tummy beginning to press into her belt. She was happy.

+++++

Shortly after being introduced to yet another group in her suite, a bell sounded from the center of the dining room by a handsome waiter wearing white gloves. 

Ladies and Gentlemen, Dinner is served! You may take your seats.

Natasha was ushered to a table seating about 12 people, all of whom were from her Suite and were arranged according to the layout of the rooms. She was seated next to a woman on her right with red hair. She wore an elegantly cut pinstripe suit whom she had not yet met but whom she overheard to have a Southern accent. 

Bottles of wine were brought to their table by several staff and Natasha elected for a large glass of Merlot. Hot rolls of bread and garden salads came next. 

Natasha engaged in light conversation with those around her making pleasantries as she helped herself to the bread. They were French rolls and she spread a generous measure of deep yellow butter over her first slice and took a bite. _Heaven._ 

She picked at her salad between helpings of bread and began to feel a bit stuffed. Under the guise of wiping her mouth with her napkin she looked down at her stomach to assess the damage. 

Not bad so far, considering the main course and dessert were still to come. Her stomach was sticking out a bit and she let her hands embrace her fullness as she slowly let her belt out a notch. She felt a release of pressure and gently massaged her belly with one hand while taking another sip from her glass of wine and realized that it was now empty. 

Her tables waiter, no doubt trained to cater to their guests every whim approached her with a bow. 

Another glass Madame?

Why yes, thank you.

As she was enjoying the last bite of bread, the dinner arrived. Presented on large platters were lamb cutlets, a medley of vegetables and a heaping portion of richly prepared potatoes drizzled with a creamy sauce. She seemed to recall this evenings dinner was about 2,400 calories. 

_Yummy,_ she thought to herself and tucked in right away as did the other guests. A moment later, the waiter arrived with a fresh glass. 

Madame will note that the meals are refillable just let us know. Bon Appetite.

Natasha, intently focused on her meal was gently nudged in the elbow by her neighbor, the as-yet-introduced redhead with the accent. 

Wow, they really outdo themselves here, dont they? Hi, Im Colleen. She said in her honeyed Southern accent.

Yes they do. Natasha. And the two shook hands. 

Scraping her plate clean and enjoying every last bite, Natasha nodded to the waiter who nodded back. A moment later, he returned and whisked away her plate, replacing it with another portion, slightly larger than that last one, she noticed. 

Half-way through her second helping, Colleen waived the same waiter over and she too was onto her second plate. She looked over at Natasha and said with a knowing smile, You must have a hollow leg girly, you sure know how to pack it in there. Seems I do too.

She leaned back and lifted her napkin. 

Natasha looked over and was instantly transfixed as she saw that her dining companion lifted away her napkin to reveal a bulging belly. She saw that her dress shirt had ridden up her stomach to reveal a roll of soft fat that hung cutely over her suit pants, the top button undone. 

She inhaled deeply and let out a sigh, allowing her belly to distend still further, pushing the zip of her pants down a third of the way, revealing the tops of green lacy underwear. The action was followed by a hand undoing her bottom-most shirt button, allowing more freedom for her belly. She began rubbing her belly.

Natasha glanced up, her mouth agape. Colleen continued massaging her lower belly seductively meanwhile acting as if nothing had happened. She was now engaged in conversation with her neighbor but glanced back at Natasha with a knowing smile. 

You like this dont you, it seemed to say as another forkful of food was brought to her waiting mouth. 

She closed her eyes and seemed to savor the mouthful, letting out a slight moan as she slowly, tantalizingly, let the fork pass her lips. 

Natasha felt a moistness between her thighs and squeezed her legs together. 

_Could it be? Had she found, of all places sitting here at her table, a fellow feedee, another FA? _

Nervously testing out her theory, she took a healthy sip of wine from her half-empty glass and tucked into the rest of her second helping, taking forkful after forkful of the rich, heavy meal into her mouth, savoring each bite. 
For the second time that evening, her plate showed white and she gave a nod to the waiter.

He approached to her left side with light hesitance, Perhaps Madame would care to save some room for dessertit will certainly be worth the wait.
Colleen had suddenly leaned over towards Natasha, and addressed the waiter. 
She gasped slightly as she felt a warm hand reach under the table and place itself on her own belly. _It was Colleens!_

Hi there, she said to the waiter, catching his attention, I think Id like another helping too if you dont mind; and us gals are a bit light in our glasses. What say for a refill on those as well?

C-certainly, the waiter stammered and let with another bow.
Natasha turned toward Colleen her hand still resting on her stomach and massaging it in little circles, taking her in for the first time. 

She looked about 33, on the slightly taller side of 5 9, had a pale complexion and looked very fit apart from her indulgence this evening. She had shoulder-length red hair that shimmered under the lighting of the dining room. She wore a navy pants suit with a cream colored dress shirt that was open at the neck revealing a swelling bosom. 

Looking into her face, Natasha saw beautiful emerald-green eyes staring back at her and sensual ruby-red lips. 

You nearly made me jump, Natasha said, allowing the hand to remain rubbing her belly. 

I do hope you left room for that third helping. I knew I was right about you, she said. 

Huh? What do you mean?

Im your next-door neighbor in Suite 1D, on your right, room 148. We got into elevator together and you looked preoccupied. I saw you staring at the food menu bulletin on the elevator wall, rubbing that cute belly of yours. She let the last word hang in the air and smiled knowingly. 

It was true that Natasha did indeed ogle at the food list on their way to dinner. She hadnt really eaten anything that morning or afternoon and was disappointed by not being to eat that slice of cheesecake earlier. 

Her stomach had been rumbling even throughout her bath and she attempted to quell her hunger by rubbing her belly throughout the elevator ride. 

Yeah, my belly was rumbling. Im sure you heard it if you were standing so close.

Colleen nodded then continued.

And then I saw the way you were moving your way around the hors doeuvres going from banquet to banquet mingling here, stuffing yourself there. I saw it all. She smiled again, still massaging Natasha, whose face began turning pink. 

_Was she getting embarrassed? This was what she wanted  an entire trip where she could stuff herself silly and then some..._

Colleen let out a laugh during the silence, And now tonight, when I saw how big of an eater you were and when you looked at me hungrily when I leaned back. I just knew

Knew what exactly, said Natasha finding her voice.

That you are a FA, a Fat Admirer. And judging by how skinny you are, you love to feed others and watch them grow round and soft. Do you enjoy being fed?

I-I do, Natasha stammered.

Colleen smirked and edged her chair a bit closer. Natasha caught the sweet fragrance of an expensive perfume and inhaled deeply. 

Natasha looked away for a moment, taking in the rest of her table. Everyone was laughing, joking and chinking glasses utterly absorbed in deep conversation. No one was looking at either of them. 

Under the guise of wiping her mouth with her napkin again, she let it and her hand fall under the table where she reached out to touch Colleens stomach. It was hard and swollen, but Tasha new from experience that there was still growing room left. 

Colleen closed her eyes and let out a sigh as Tasha made circles over her belly. While they waited for their third helpings to arrive, they two girls glanced at each other, knowingly. 

They made light conversation with other guests at intervals all the while letting their hands wander under the table, searching, exploring. 

Tasha let her hand dance over and under her neighbors belly, feeling the softness of her roll. She discovered that Colleen had a naval piercing and Natasha let her fingers pinch and tweak around the area. 

She felt Colleens wine-free hand reach down and lift up her shirt a little revealing a barbell with emerald-green stones set into either end. It was pressing deeply into the folds of her stomach and she let her hand rest over Tashas, giving it a playful squeeze. 

A present from my ex, she whispered, leaning in closer. Im single now. It wasnt a good match. He was an attorney and worked all the time. We never saw each other, still, she reminisced, the sex was great.

Natasha felt a twinge of discomfort.

_Was this cheating? Was she allowing this to happen when she and Megan had exclusively shared this secret bond of pleasure and eating? All those evenings of drinking and feeding and pleasuring each other in the most intimate of ways?_

She shook her head. Tasha new that she wasnt a lesbian. She loved sex and loved sex with men. Stillever since she began her FA, she had enjoyed the pleasure and delicate touch of a woman. And after all, who knew better about pleasuring a woman than another woman!

Im single too, said Tasha which was technically true. I have a friend, she wasnt able to make it  sick grandmother.

So sorry to hear that. Does that mean you are alone?

Yeah, said Natasha.

Me too. My husband was supposed to come on this trip. You know, to try and rekindle what we had...

Yeah, said Natasha again.

I hope I am not being too forward _(How ironic thought Tasha as they had they hands all over each others bulging bellies!) _but does your friend share the same passion for food as you do?

She does, which is a shame she couldnt come on this trip with me. We planned this for months and I miss her terribly, but no regrets. We told each other wed have a blast this trip. Men, women, food. All of it.

Colleen smiled and threw back her hair, touching her neck and inviting Tasha to glance at the deepening V of her ample cleavage. 

A moment later the two dining companions hastily removed their wandering hands as Tasha spotted from across the dining hall their waiter balancing two fresh plates of food and a bottle of wine in the other. 

Apologies, Madames. You two are very fortunate. These are the last two plates.

He smiled and professionally laid down their plates in front of them (their largest yet!) and poured out two measures of wine and left the bottle on the table for them. 

Tasha tucked in for her third time. Two bites in, she realized how full she actually was. Looking down, she noted her belly was sitting uncomfortably atop her belt which, despite the earlier loosening, was now painfully tight. She reached down and put it to its last notch, giving herself an additional two inchesand yet her belly accommodated filling the space! 

With a satisfying pat, leaned back and rubbed her belly, looking over at Colleen, who had been watching the entire time and was now smirking. 
With mischievous eyes, she looked down at her own belly. Natasha could see that she hiked her shirt up higher allowing her naval piercing to catch the light as it was pushed further into her growing belly. 

They two girls continued eating their food in an elegant manner, all the while stealing lustful glances at each others bellies occasionally reaching over to evaluate the others progress. 

True, Natasha was getting stuffed something fierce after her third helping; she had 1/3 of a plate left. Meanwhile, Colleen was down to her last few bites and reached forward for a piece of bread to sop up some of the decadent sauce left behind on her plate. 

As she did so, Natasha heard the zip of her pants plunge to their terminus and saw with great relish her companions belly  now the size of a volleyball  was fully distended and looked about as hard as stone. 

Colleen leaned back, now finished and brought the bread to her mouth. She placed a hand on her belly and traced her fingertips to the bottom of her belly. Natasha was transfixed and stopped mid-forkful as she saw the tips of her fingers disappear beneath the folds of her green lacey panties and remain there, probing, searching. 

Colleen closed her eyes, slowly pushing the last bite of bread into her waiting mouth and chewed slowly, letting a soft groan escape her lips. She let her other hand drop beneath the tablecloth and began massaging her belly while her other hand continued its pursuit of pleasure. 

Natasha could feel a new flush of wetness between her legs as she began massaging her own belly and, as daintily as she could, forced herself to finish the plate. 

Finally, after 10 painful minutes, she laid down her fork and barely held back a belch and sighed with utter content. She prodded her belly and noted that it too, was as hard as stone. Her belt was cutting into her flesh deeply and she knew there would be a deep red mark but she didnt care. 

She and Colleen were gazing at each other hungrily as they independently stoked themselves and caressed their ballooning waistlines. 

Natasha could feel her heart slamming against her ribs as she slipped a hand up her evening dress and slid aside her panties with one finger as she delicately inserted a finger, probing her sex. 

_Oh, god. It had been too long. _

She splayed her legs allowing Colleen a better view as continued to explore herself and bit her lower lip in ecstasy. 

Colleen slowly removed her hand from the deep V of her panties and traced a singular finger up her stuff belly and circled her naval, leaving a trail of wetness. She then ran the finger up her body, over one breast, across the nape of her neck and slowly allowed the digit to enter her mouth and let a subtle moan escape her lips. 

Natasha was practically dripping, she was so horny. 

With utter control she took stock of her surroundings. 

_How could no one notice them? Surely it must be obvious that they were 
practically fucking each other with their eyes. _

But no, astoundingly, they were still deeply as ever engaged in their own stories. Still laughing, still drinking and nibbling. 

Natasha glanced at the clock and then at Colleen. It was 10:30. When were they going to serve dessert? 

Almost on cue, the same maîtred who has previously announced dinner spoke again, but this time from the front of the dining room on a raised plinth, bell in one hand, microphone in the other. 

Ladies and Gentlemen! he began, I hope you have all saved room for dessert, the head pastry chef informs me to let out the waistlines of your clothing and promises me your taste buds will sing with delight.

The whole room chuckled. 

After dessert, you there will be a brief introduction from the Cruise Director and from the Captain himself. Following this, the dance floor will be open as will the bar.

He concluded to raucous applause and the waiters began clearing dinnerware and coming out with dessert.

The overhead lights were dimmed and candles were brought out to the tables. 

Would Madame and Madame care for dessert? Came their waiter, procuring a small leather-bound menu. 

Tasha looked at Colleen, who eagerly looked back. 

No thank you monsieur, I believe _Madame_ and _Madame_ will take their dessert to go.

Tasha nodded and they gave their room numbers. 

Very good, your desserts will be brought along shortly. He smiled knowlingly. Love was in the air with these two, he told himself and departed. 

Natasha reassembled herself. There was nothing that could be done about her belt. She felt and knew she looked at least 4 months pregnant, but under the candlelight, she was confident nobody would be looking at her that closely. 

Colleen was having a little more difficulty. Her belly was wildly distended and there was no hope in hell of her buttoning her pants. Her belly leapt out several inches and she was only able to get about a quarter of her zip up. 

Resignedly, she untucked her shirt allowing the few inches of fabric to conceal her newly-added bulk and managed to button only the top-most button of her pants-suit jacket. 

Both girls kicked back and their feet strained to take the weight of their owners. Natasha had to grab hold of the edge of the table as she felt a little light-headed. The wine was definitely having an effect on her balance. She giggled to herself and hiccupped. 

Colleen, who looked equally unbalanced, grinned smugly as she struggled to stand up in mock-dignity. 

Only one question remains, she said with a hiccup.

My room, Natasha said and the two girls bowed to their table for the evening , receiving red-faced and smiling looks from their counterparts. No doubt everyone would be getting lucky this evening. 

(Continued in post 10 of this thread)++++++++


----------



## Ssaylleb

great stuff, cant wait for more


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 7: Room 147*

It was a collective effort for both women, arms slung around one another, to make it through the crowded dining room, navigating through the tables and chairs, heading towards the entrance way. 

On more than one occasion, Tasha barely managed to catch Colleen below the underarms as she caught the edge of a vacant chair, tumbling precariously. 

“Woah! Thanks Hon. You saved my bacon,” she hiccupped with a slight grin, hand brushing a comma of red hair from her face. 

“I spy some chub, Oh My!” Tasha chimed as she helped upright her friend, her midrift exposed during the tumble.

After another narrow miss, this time it was Tasha, who rolled an ankle but managed to remain upright by a supreme effort despite her tipsiness; the dynamic bloated duo at last made it to the Dining Hall entrance, where they were greeted with a light breeze. 

“Ohh, that feels devine,” said Colleen as the two made their way down the hall towards the elevator, holding hands. 

On the air, Tasha could smell the expensive perfume off Colleen, but was completely enveloped by it by time the elevator doors closed. She closed her eyes and inhaled deeply, and felt her whole body tingle. 

The elevator ride was brief, but allowed the girls a few unhurried moments for wandering hands. 

Caught in their own revelry, the girls broke apart quickly, but not quick enough as the elevator door chimed and opened to admit an elderly couple. 

Tasha, one hand on Colleen’s exposed belly, the other gripping her hair; and Colleen, one hand groping Tasha’s ass &#8211; their intensions could not have been clearer. 

A moment passed between the two couples before the man finally spoke up, “Uh—W-well, catch the next one.”

As the doors closed, Tasha and Colleen both let out a howl as they heard the wife whisper to her husband, “Charles, why don’t we ever look like that anymore.”

This time, the doors opened to the Second Floor of Suite D. Hands still exploring and this time not caring if anyone saw them, the girls stumbled towards room 147. Natasha reached inside her purse for the magnetic keycard, fumbling behind her to get it in the slot; impeded by Colleen’s advances as she was lustfully pinned to the door. 

“Ohh, I want you to feed me,” she hissed in Natasha’s ear as she felt the pressure of lips against the nape of her neck, a hand brushing her shoulder strap so that her left breast became exposed, the nipple becoming erect and hard with desire. 

“Mmmmm,” she replied, finally stuffing the key in the slot; kicking the door open with her heel. 

The two stumbled into the darkened room, toppling into a low desk. Tasha let out a squeak as her ass hit the corner sending a lamp to the floor with a crash. 

“Oh, screw it!” she said and felt Colleen’s hand massaging the area.

The girls, still entwined, managed to make it to the center of the room before collapsing to the floor, which was surprisingly plush and very comfortable. Lips locked, hands in each other’s hair, Natasha suddenly became aware by the far wall, a desk lamp was turned on, a folded card illuminated by the light. 

“Hold on a sec,” she gasped pulling herself up off Colleen. Brushing the loose strands of hair out of her eyes, she walked on hands and knees to the only source of light in the darkened room, picking up the card and squinted at the text. 

[I]“Tasha, 

I managed to get the first slice of Black-Out Truffle Cheesecake from the kitchens for you and put it in the fridge. I asked the Chef to make the slice extra-large for you. 

Fork is beside the fridge,

Enjoy 

~Aless~[/I]​
She smirked her half-smile before turning back to Colleen, who was now laying her side, one hand on her thick waist. During their brief tussle, a few more buttons were loosed, exposing more of her belly and of her bra, which was also green and lacey.

Waaah, she was a stunning sight. 

“Anything important?” she said; a perplexed look on her face.

“As a matter of fact, it is.” 

Tasha tossed the card over to her as she made her way to the fridge. Inside was a huge piece of cheesecake. It looked to be about a quarter of the entire cake and was about 4 inches deep. It smelled decadent. 

Tasha brought it back to the center of the room and knelt beside her companion. As she knelt she could feel her belt synch into her stomach and cause her some discomfort. 

“This—,” she gestured, “—is the richest piece of food on the high seas.” 

Colleen simply nodded with a smile, as Tasha went on. 

“According to the Food Guide, a traditional serving, an eighth, is 5,700 calories.”

“OH. MY WORD.”

“Yeah, and this little gem right here is at least a quarter of the cake.” Tasha let the magnitude of this statement sink in.

“We are going to get _so fat_,” said Colleen softly, inching herself closer to the offered plate.

Tasha held out a hand. “Nuh, uh. I get the first bite.”

She picked up the utensil, dug a huge forkful off and brought it to her mouth. It was like an explosion of flavor erupted from her mouth. Every taste bud felt like it was going haywire, she could feel herself already craving another bite and she hadn’t even swallowed yet!

Colleen watched intently as Tasha finally opened her eyes, a gigantic smile spreading across her face.

“This is all I want to eat tonight.” she breathed, a little winded, and brought a forkful to Colleen who opened her mouth obediently. 

“Ohhh, screw it,” cooed Colleen, “Feed me Tasha. Make this belly grow big and fat.”

Tasha grabbed a few pillows from the bedroom to make their experience more comfortable. Colleen now lay on her back, breathing heavily, holding her belly and moaning softly. 

Reaching for the cheesecake, Tasha began to feed her friend as she took in her features once again, savoring the moment: Her red hair was disheveled from their tussle earlier in the elevator, at the door, on the floor…She was breathing deeply, her chest heaving, straining at the singular jacket button that contained her bulk, her lower belly already exposed. 

“Mmmm,” Tasha said, now handing the fork to Colleen, “your belly is struggling to get free…If only that innie weenie button weren’t stopping you…”

Colleen brought forkful after forkful to her mouth, exhaling each time with sweet embrace as the fabric stretched and strained. Then with a faint *POP* the button flew off, and the sides of her jacket parted company, exposing a basketball-sized belly, now contained by a few shirt-buttons. 

Tasha smiled as she looked down at the strained fabric; now so tight that her skin was visible between them.

“Ohhhhhh,” she said seductively, “I think we can do better.”

Colleen squirmed and handed her fork to Tasha.

She took the fork, licked it seductively and brought it down to Colleen’s shirt. With two quick twists, the remaining buttons parted company with the fabric and the sides of her shirt fell away. Tasha bent further down and kissed her now fully-exposed belly, teasing around her belly button and flicking her naval ring with her tongue. 

Colleen’s taught belly quivered, “Ohh, I feel really full. Help me finish off this cheesecake?” There were only a few bites left. 

“Not a chance. I’ll massage you, you’ll feel better. Now eat. ” She said shifting positions. 

Colleen took the fork and managed to polish off the rest of the plate as Tasha wriggled closer to her belly. 

_RIIIIPPPP!_

Tasha, attempting to straddle Colleen’s lower half, felt a sharp pain as the side of her dress tore, exposing some side fat. 

“Ugggh, this frickin belt is too tight!” she cried.

The cake now gone, urgent hands sprang forward, fumbling with the loop. 
Tasha groaned in protest as two fingers dug themselves into her taught stomach before she heard the _TWANG! _of her belt loop and felt it fall away, followed by another loud _RIIIIIIIPPPPP! _

Colleen shrieked in ecstasy and Tasha moaned in relief as she felt her belly leap forward at least another inch, tearing more of her black evening dress along the side all the way to the bottom, exposing her bulging side-flank which by now had been cutting into her underwear. 

“Mmmmmmmmm, that feels better,” she sighed, feeling like she could breathe for the first time and leant forward to kiss Colleen’s luscious lips. Bellies touching, Tasha felt a hand reaching for her left breast, nipple peaked with desire and she shrugged off her other shoulder strap, allowing her chest to swing free. 

“You’re so hard,” Colleen whispered as she took one breast in her mouth and began to suck. 

Tasha felt an electric tingle surge throughout her body and felt herself moisten as she wriggled her lower half closer to her companion’s sex. 

Colleen spread her legs a bit further to accommodate Tasha’s bulk and felt the zip of her pinstripe pants undo, allowing her lower belly to pooch out slightly further, so that her lacy underwear now formed a “U”. 

She felt a pressure on her belly as Tasha, now fully on top of her, reached deep into the carpet behind her back to unclasp her bra. It was a blessed relief as she could feel the strap towards the end of dinner digging into her back. 

Now that she was freed, she felt exploratory fingers sliding themselves from her back, around her side, under the wire of her bra until two warm palms were squeezing her tits. 

Colleen, lips still on Tasha’s breast, parted in another deep moan, as she felt her companion kneeding her tits, circling her areola and finally pinching the nipples erect. 

Between groans of passion, both women began bucking and grinding against each other, their pheromones being released, intoxicating the senses. 

*<KNOCK> <KNOCK> <KNOCK>*

Both girls froze and looked at the door. Blessedly, it was closed. 

_A fricking relief. _Tasha said to herself, remembering her earlier misadventure with Aless. 

“Who could that be?” said Colleen, “You don’t think we were…too loud…do you?”

“I don’t think so,” said Tasha but with some hesitancy. 

_She clanked up at a wall clock. It was only 11:39. Surely people were still actively partying up in the Main Dining Hall. Was this a crew member looking for them? Were they supposed to remain to hear the Captain’s speech during dessert?_

“Who is it?” said Tasha, her heart still hammering in her chest, breath still quick. 

“It’s Aless. I have your dessert, Black-Out Truffle Cheesecake.”

Then it dawned on them both. Here was the maid of their floor, delivering the dessert that they had requested to their waiter at dinner. Two slices of Black-Out Truffle Cheesecake to be delivered to _Madame_ and _Madame_ to their rooms. 

“J-just a second.” Tasha said. 

It took a second for them to untwine themselves. 

Colleen wriggled back a few inches allowing Tasha to roll to one side, hoisting herself up. She felt lightheaded and swayed for a second on the spot.

“Hehehe,” It was Colleen, covering her mouth with her hand, though her grin could not be apparent. 

Tasha waddled over to the full-length mirror that was in the hall nearer the front door to examine herself. She reached for the lamp on a low table, but then swore to herself, remembering it was the one she had knocked over with her ass. 

Fumbling in the darkness, she managed to cram her breasts back into her dress and smooth out the bottom half of what remained of her dress. 

She ran a quick hand through her tangled hair, hoping it didn’t look like sex hair, hitched a smile on her face and opened the door open a few inches. 
Alessandra was standing there, a silver dining cart just off to one side. 

“Good evening, Tasha” she said, but then a look of shock came across her face as she looked Tasha up and down before her eyes rested at her stomach. 

“A-are you alright?” she gasped.

With the door open a foot or so and the lighting from the hall, Tasha looked down at herself and could see what had alarmed the poor maid. 

Her hair was tangled and matted to one side. One of the straps of her black 
dress was torn revealing one breast, the top of her areola visible. The side of her dress was split so that about a third of her distended belly was exposed, the side of her strained underwear showing. There was also a dark patch over her crotch.

It felt like an eternity passed between them before Tasha found the words. 

“Aless. You must excuse me. I-Ah, had a bit too much fun this evening,” she grinned sheepishly, leaning against the door way, trying to hold the sides of her dress together, pretending like nothing was wrong. 

Still gawking Aless motioned vaguely to the tray behind her, “Oh, my. I’m sorry,” She blushed as if suddenly remembering the nature of her visit. “I have the dessert you ordered at dinner. I-I was just making the rounds for you—a-and for the other guests.” She added quickly.

“I had totally forgotten we—that I—had placed that order.” She grinned sheepishly again. 

Aless looked directly at Tasha’s belly, “Yes, I can see how you could make that mistake.” She then threw up a hand to her mouth, eyes wide. “That was very rude of me. Please excuse me. I don’t know what came over me just then.” 

Tasha looked at her for a second then smiled to herself. 

_Was it her imagination, or when Aless looked at her belly for the second time in as many glances, did her nipples harden under her uniform? _

“Well, it was very forward of you, but I can’t really take offence.” She glanced down at her own belly and smiled her famous half-smirk. 

Aless was hooked, “But my God—you were so skinny only a few hours ago--“, she took her hand away from her mouth and went a little pink around the ears. 

“I guess you could say I have a little food baby here,” Tasha said warmly, taking her other hand from the door allowing it to swing open a bit more and placing it under her firmness. 

Aless’s eyes went even wider and Tasha stole a backward glance. Colleen was gone, only the pillows and empty food plate remained. Aless was staring exclusively at her and mumbled something.

_Did she like what she saw?_

“Huh?” said Tasha.

Aless’s wrist twitched, then fell back to her side. Tasha got the message. 

“I guess you haven’t seen too many girls eat so much they look like they are pregnant.”

“No…Well yes.” She said. “I’ve been working for a long on this cruiseliner. It is always the same. I overhear passengers talk of how they went on extreme diets get skinny and look good in the eyes of other passengers…” and she let out a laugh.

“But then, they always get so fat by the end of the trip.” She smiled. 

Tasha smiled too in silent amusement, rubbing the underside of her stomach again and watching Aless’s gaze. She could definitely tell the nipples of Aless’s maid’s uniform were now fully erect, pressing against the fabric. 

Another few silent moments went by before Aless asked,

“I-I have your dessert, if you still care for it.” She gestured to her silver cart again. 

Tasha nodded, “Yes I would. And thanks again for surprising me with that first piece. You’re a gem!”

Aless blushed, “It was nothing.”

Tasha watched as the maid busied herself with the cart. Opening this drawer, moving that compartment. It was actually a surprisingly large cart. 

“Hey, what else do you have on that thing? Is anything up for grabs?”

“Yes, we always carry extra stuff in case customers forgot something or need extras of this or that. We have wine, beer, liquor, some juices,” she lifted a few more compartments and opened a few more drawers, “Umm, there are some snacks &#8211; salty and sweet &#8211; chips, crackers, cholocate bars…Oh, and there are some desserts around the other side.” And she bent around the other card, going down on one knee. 

Tasha looked around the hallway &#8211; the coast was clear. 

“Why don’t you just bring that cart in here,” she offered, swinging the door more open with her leg. 

Aless looked up, momentarily uncertain. 

“It’s strictly not allowed, Tasha. You see, it is the policy of this cruiseliner that crew and staff are not allowed to enter passenger’s rooms after hours. We are permitted to deliver and collect foodstuffs at the door, that’s it.”

Tasha looked slightly crestfallen, “Ohhh, I see…”

“No, it’s not like that.” She said quickly, pausing to consider something, “I think—I think…Yes. Because we are both female and you don’t have a male companion on your passenger room list, I think it would not out of line if I come in. But not for too long though. I have many more rooms to deliver food to and the first night is always the busiest.”

“Splendid,” said Tasha as she made room for the maid and cart to enter. 

Tasha did a quick intake of the room as Aless passed by her and parked her cart a short way into the center of the main room. The bathroom door was closed. No doubt Colleen was hiding in there.

Aless busied herself with the cart-list before handing it over to Natasha. 

“Actually, there is a lot on this list that is available, and because of your Suite level and double-occupancy status when booking with the cruiseliner, you have no limit on how much you want. 

Smiling, Tasha walked around the cart and pulled the door open, bending low to see the dessert contents, still pinching the two sides of her dress together as best she could with one hand. 

Aless bent low too and Tasha could feel the heat coming off her body, despite both of them kneeling in front of the open fridge door of the cart. 

“I know what I want,” she said with determination, “I’ll take those 3 cheesecakes at the bottom and a bottle of wine, 2 glasses please.”

Aless looked at her for a moment. “You want three pieces of cheesecake with your wine?”

Tasha shook her head and smiled that half-smirk gesturing to the bottom three racks, “No Aless, I would like _those three cheesecakes_. The _whole_ ones.” 

“Woah, baby!” said Aless with a laugh, “You must really love your desserts, those are three Black-Out Truffle Cheesecakes, you know!” 

She began unloading the cakes from the bottom and handing them to Tasha who put two of them into the fridge and accepted the wine. 

Absent-mindedly, she took the two proffered glasses in one hand, and the now-uncorked bottle of wine in her other, forgetting about the tear in her dress. 

In one instant, her dress fell to one side, her bulging belly now on display, framed by her underwear which bore a damp patch. 

“Goodness!” cried Aless, still kneeling who was now about eye-level with Tasha’s belly button. 

Tasha became instantly aware of her own sweet sex in the room and stood stock still. 

Uninvited, Aless reached out a hand and put it against the side of Tasha’s belly who shut her eyes and let a soft moan escape her lips. 

Aless, who must have heard, but did not flinch away, left her hand there for a moment longer before pulling it back. 

“I-I-I’m sorry miss!” she cried once she realized what she had done. 

In an instant, she stood up, grabbed her cart and rushed for the still-open door, mumbling apologies before letting it shut with a snap. 

Tasha just stood there, trying to take it all in. 

_What just happened? Aless makes a crack about my gut, ogles it constantly, rubs me and then takes off. What did it mean?…_

Sighing to herself, she put down the glasses and wine on the table next to the fridge and sauntered to the bathroom. 

It was dark as she pushed the door open.

“Colleen,” she whispered, “ You’ll never guess what—“

But Colleen never found out “what” that night. Tasha giggled to herself as she hit the nightlight, which cast a dim blue glow over the room. There was 
Colleen, fast asleep, leaning against the tub, snoring slightly. She was naked save for her panties, which were splayed to one side by one sleeping hand boring a wet patch on the floor. 

Tasha knew that she had cummed, she knew the smell of her own sweet nectar and guessed that Colleen must have been just as horny as she was and decided not to wait. 

“Bitch,” said Tasha affectionately as she stirred her new friend awake and rolled her into the bed where she was once again fast asleep. 

Tasha left her and tore away the remainder of her dress and let it fall in the center of the room as she walked back over to the fridge. She re-corked the wine and took a bite of the cheesecake before putting it back in the fridge. 

She walked back into the bathroom and stared at her girth. She was a blimp. Her abdomen stuck out at least 6 inches and she had a 2-inch wide red-mark from where her belt had cut into her throughout the earlier part of the evening. 

She slapped her belly, which giggled slightly &#8211; still full and solid. She quarter-turned to examine her ass, which might have looked a bit bigger, she wasn’t sure. 

She grabbed some lotion from the counter and rubbed it all over her belly and breasts, letting her nipples harden with desire once again. She reached down with one hand to explore her sex, feeling that familiar tingle of excitement. 
Staring into her dark brown eyes and smirking her half-smirk to herself, Tasha began to masturbate. 

Soft moans escaped her as she bit down on her lower lip in sweet self-seduction. Pinching her nipples, slapping her ass, all the while allowing her free hand carte blanche inside her. 

Climaxing 15 minutes later, Tasha passed out, exhausted next to the still-sleeping Colleen. 

_What a way to begin a vacation, _she thought smiling, as she drifted quickly off to sleep. 

(Continued in post 13 of this thread)


----------



## samcaseyx6

Great story! Very hot


----------



## Ssaylleb

what a couple of greeedy horny piglets.. and this is just the first night!


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 8: The Next Day*

Tasha was having a wonderful dream. She had met a beautiful woman whom she fed and helped burst out of her clothes. It was so raw, erotic…she felt her nipples harden under the sheets. 

She smiled to herself and rolled over in bed. As she did so, her arm draped onto something soft and warm. 

Opening her eyes slowly, she saw a half-naked redhead with a bulging belly and sizeable tits sleeping deeply, a few strands of hair had fallen across her pretty face. 

It had all came back to her now. 

She let out a soft chuckle, rolled back onto her back and lifted up the bed sheets and looked down at the damage done from last evening. A pot-belly looked back at her and she was only able to see the tips of her feet. Tasha let her hands wander over her softer flesh. She had gained weight, she knew it for as she ran her hands over her belly, she no longer could detect her tight six-pack which she had worked very hard for those many weeks ago. The hardness of her stomach from the night before was gone and she did not feel that familiar over-fullness that was both a blessing a curse. 

She felt a stir from beside her as another hand joined hers in rubbing her belly. 
She looked up and saw that Colleen was now awake. 

“Seems like this little gal’s in need of some breakfast. Good morning, hon,” she smiled. 

Tasha brushed the few strands out of her own eyes and gazed into the face she would soon come to know so well. She leaned forward and they kissed. 

It was not a passionate kiss like the one they shared last night, but it spoke of a firm budding friendship. 

“Mmmm,” Colleen cooed as she turned on her side to lean into the kiss more firmly. 

Tasha could feel her friend’s bulk shift and their bellies touched.

Lips still locked, hands beginning to wander, Natasha’s stomach let out a low rumbling gurgle. 

“Ohhh!” Colleen murmured, “Are we hungry?” she cocked an eyebrow suggestively. 

“In a bit, but not right now. I really want to weight myself.”

Tasha gave Colleen’s belly a hard poke and rolled out of bed. Colleen let out a long, low wolf whistle and then she remembered she wasn’t wearing any clothing.

At the entrance of the bathroom door, she half spun and planted her hand on her ass **SMACK**, smirking her half-smile, her eyes mischievous. 
Colleen laughed as Tasha blew her a theatrical kiss, hit the bathroom lights and headed for the scale. 

She paused briefly at the mirror and examined herself. She was no longer as bloated, but her belly still held a softness that she did not have prior to the cruise…prior to last night. Her firm abdominals were a distant memory and she smiled to herself as she poked and pinched her added belly fat. 

She had the tiniest of love handles and her bum felt a bit gigglier. Her B-cups looked about the same. 

Sighing, she hopped on the scale and watched the numbers stop at 121.2.

_Not bad_, she said to herself, _a 5-lb gain_. 

Colleen stood from the doorway leaning heavily to one side. 

“What’s the damage, cuteness?”

Tasha put her hands on her hips mockingly, “is that all you want me for, my body?”

Colleen laughed, “You know it, darlin’”

“Well, it’s not bad for a start &#8211; I added 5 pounds to this frame”

“What were you before,” Colleen asked as she entered the bathroom and peered at herself in the mirror. 

“Before leaving I was 115, then before dinner I was 116.2. Solid and firm. I had the cutest abs you’d ever seen. Jillian Michaels would have been all over my shit.” She joked. 

Colleen laughed, “Yeah, but she’s all skin and bones. I hate women with abs.”
She solidified her point by pooching out her stomach so that it looked blown up like the night before. She sucked it all back in and let it back out again.

Tasha laughed. 

“Get over here, and hop on this scale. I wanna know how much weight you’ve put on.”

Colleen sauntered over and stepped lightly on. The dial reached 133.0.

“Ohh, heavens!” she cried out in mock shock. 

“What’s_ your_ damage.”

“I was 125 when I got on this boat, but I’ve somehow added 8 pounds of giggle to my wiggle.” She smiled.” Maybe if I take off my panties, the numbers will be different.” 

Tasha rolled her eyes as she watched her slide them off. 

“Hah!” she cried, “132.9!”

Tasha laughed, rolling her eyes again and ducked as at that precise moment, Colleen sling-shot her panties at Tasha, sending them just wide. Tasha laughed again as she stepped toward the shower. 

“Come here, muffin-top,” she crooked a finger. 

The water cascaded down upon them as they lathered each other, lingering over each others’ breasts and bellies. Touching, kissing, licking and petting. 

“Turn around so I can do your back,” said Colleen. 

Tasha obeyed as she felt the loofa scrub her shoulders, the small of her back, her ass…

“Mmmm,” she heard Colleen moan as she felt a hand slide down her back, resting at the cleft between her buttocks. 

Tasha was no stranger to anal. She’s had it on many times with men, women. Her most recent adventure involving a cute boy from school…

She could feel a finger rimming her and she bent forward and grabbed her ankles, furthering the invitation. 

“And I thought all Southern Belles were good girls” she said as she felt Colleen lean in closer, loofa forgotten as she began to penetrate Natasha. 

“Mmmmm, ooohhh,” she moaned feeling her whole body begin to tingle. 

Tasha reached back and found Colleen’s sex. To her taste, she had a perfectly trimmed landing strip just like her own, only a bit narrower. The two females busied themselves for the next 30 minutes &#8211; all pretense of “a shower” forgotten…

++++++++

They agreed to meet in the dining hall for a quick breakfast in an hour before doing some exploration of the ship and all its amenities. 

Tasha arrived first and sat at a vacant table. She wore trainers, designer blue jeans and a pink polo top with a matching visor to keep the sun out of her eyes. Much to her delight, the jeans were already cutting into her waist as she tucked into her first plate of breakfast buffet. 

“Carbo-loading already?” called Colleen who pulled up beside her, the plate in her hand overflowing with gourmet richness.

“You know it, ladayy.”

Colleen also wore denims but with heels. She wore a purple blouse, with the top button undone so that her ample cleavage showed and a large straw hat. 
Tasha happily noticed that her blouse was tighter across her middle, showing off some already nice curves. 

The girls grazed for an hour and a half, finishing off 3 large plates each and 2 pitchers of sweetened orange juice. Gluttonously, they got up to burn off a few calories around the ship. 

“Ohh, I don’t think I can keep this up, eating so richly I mean,” Tasha moaned putting a hand on her belly, massaging it. 

Colleen smirked, but said nothing. She was full and satisfied. It appeared her new companion may be a bit of a novice; used only to binging for a day or two then resuming her usual lifestyle. She would have to remember that if they were both to grow big and fat for the remainder of the cruise. 

“I’ll have to train you up, young padawan”, she said finally as they exited the dining hall and took the elevator to the top deck. 

Luxurious seemed a cheap word for how to describe all they saw up on the top deck. There was so much to take in and to do. Among the most interesting however, there were many games going on aft of the ship including lawn bowling, cricket, and tennis; hell-even a game of make-shift soccer was going on. 

A group of tanned and well-muscled young men were eagerly engaged in a game of soccer. One of them kicked the ball a little too hard and it rolled in front of Colleen’s feet as the two girls stood near. 

“Oh—hey there,” said one of the men, who looked back at his buddies &#8211; all of whom were smirking slightly. 

“Hello yourself,” she said in a seductive drawl reaching down and picking up the ball, holding it close to her chest, showing off the deep V that was her cleavage. 

“You girls want to come join?” he offered, perhaps a little too eagerly. 

The girls considered in mock-seriousness. 

“Shirts and skins, boys? What do you think Colleen?” said Tasha with her half-smirk. 

The young man ogled, unable to find words. Staring from one to the other. 

“I dunno if they could handle us,” said Colleen, pushing her shoulders inward to deepen the valley of her cleavage still further. 

“C-c’mon, It’ll be fun. You can both be on my team,” he stammered.

“Perhaps another time, hon,” said Colleen as she held out the ball for him. 

His eyes were honed in on her tits and he smiled, taking the proffered ball and lobbing it back to his waiting friends. 

He managed to recover some of his courage, “Okay, ladies.” He winked and rejoined his fellows, leaving the girls to laugh as they watched the game for a bit before moving on. 

“What did you think of the tall one with the big arms?” said Colleen as they went to the pool area of the ship.

“He was cute, but looked a bit dim. I liked the shorter one who came up to us.” She replied. 

“Yeah, he looked a bit too eager, if you ask me. Plenty of time to get fucked on this boat,” said Colleen. 

“You like men and women?” 

They stopped, “Of course. Same as you?”

Tasha nodded then added. “I love having a hard, throbbing cock inside me, but I have found over the years that being pleasured and pleasuring a woman give me more satisfaction.”

Colleen nodded and grinned. 

The girls walked on for a bit further before their feet ended up taking them to a bar near the pool which resembled a Tiki Hut. They both ordered Day’s Special: Vodka martinis. 

“Make mine a double, would you fella?” said Colleen as she leaned forward on the counter, tipping her hat back to reveal her beautiful face to the bartender. 

He blushed slightly and nodded after she showed him her room key pass. 

“And for you miss?” he said to Tasha

“The same,” she too offered her room key pass, “and keep &#8216;em coming. We’ll be right over there.”

“Very good,” he said.

They sat for a while and ordered a few appetizers, watching their fellow guests frolicking and splashing in the pool.

“You thinking what I am thinking?” said Tasha after her second martini and nibbling on another golden French fry, dipping it first in mayonnaise 

“A swim and a tan?” Colleen replied, her face a bit red from her drink.

Tasha put her hand over Colleen’s and squeezed. They continued to eat and drink, this time ordering onion rings and sliders, both with extra mayonnaise on the side. 

Colleen called over a passing staff member. He came at once. 

“Hiya handsome,” she said, flashing her most sober-smile, “My gal pal and I were wondering where we could go for a bit of a tan. You catch my drift?” 

She raised her eyebrows superciliously and showed her and Tasha’s room pass keys.

It took him a moment to realize what she meant.

“_Technically_,” he said as if trying to sound more important, “there isn’t 
supposed to be any nude sunbathing…However…the status of your rooms is 
higher than most of our guests.”

He pulled out a small map from his back pocket and gave it to them. 

“You’ll both have this same map in your welcome packets in your rooms, but you can have this one. Just don’t leave it laying about. We don’t want to make the other guests jealous.” He chuckled at his own joke.

“Any areas marked in black and gold are for &#8216;Premium Guests’. You simply show your room pass keys, they will verify your status and you can enjoy the additional facilities with fewer guests to deal with.”

He said the last word with distain as he was bumped into by an elderly man with a cane who seemed oblivious to his transgression.

Tasha giggled and put a hand on his forearm, it burned. “Thanks—Jeremy,” she consulted his name badge. His ears went pink and he smiled. 

“Tell you what,” said Colleen scanning a clock near the Tiki Hut, “Let’s go for a short dip in the &#8216;Private Pool’ top-side, get nice and bronzed and have a huge feast back in one of our rooms.”

“I like the sound of that,” said Tasha. 

The girls got up and Colleen blew a kiss knowlingly to the bartender, who had been watching them bantering and touching each other for the past few hours. 

He blushed and waved a hand, grinning sheepishly &#8211; he knew she’d caught his eye already a few times while watching them. 

Slightly tipsy from their afternoon cocktails and somewhat full from their large breakfast and rich and greasy afternoon appetizers, they made their way back below decks to their rooms.

Colleen and Tasha parted company, agreeing t meet at the Private Pool and went to change into their respective bathing attire. 

Tasha selected one of the 2-piece bikini’s she had packed with her, wanting to save Megan’s for when she got bigger…

She checked her phone and had 1 message from Megan telling her that her Nona was recovering nicely and asking how the vacation was going. 

Smiling, she sent a lengthy reply about the woman she had met, that she was a FA and they that she had already gained some weight! She capped it off by sending Megan a pic of her standing in front of the mirror in the bathroom, her bikini tight at the sides, the beginnings of a tummy pooching over the sides. 
She put her phone back on its charger, and fetched a bathrobe and flip flops from her closet, put them on and left for the top deck. 

Tasha waited for the elevator to descend, humming to herself as she stared at nothing while she waited. She heard a door close from beside her and she spotted Aless across the hall, exiting with a cleaning cart. 

She spotted Tasha and gave a slight wave, her head down, eyes staring at the floor. 

She walked over to Aless who stood there.

“Hey Aless,” she reached out and put a gentle hand on her shoulder. At the touch, she looked up. 

“Tasha, I—I am so SO sorry about last evening…” she turned to face her now.

Smiling and nodding, Natasha waited for her to continue. 

“I haven’t been completely honest with you…about what I said earlier.”

Tasha looked at her slightly confused, “What do you mean?”

“When I said I have been on this cruiseliner for a while, watching the passengers eat and eat…getting fatter and fatter. They just seem so happy. It-It…” and voice trailed off. 

“Are you trying to tell me that you like it when people gain weight?”

Aless stared at her, eyes wide, a bit ashamed but said nothing. 

Tasha continued, “You know I saw the way you’ve been looking at me the last few times we’ve met. It’s always at my belly. And when you touched my belly—“

“Oh, I know! It was so wrong! Please, I—“ she blurted out but Tasha cut across her words.

“And when you touched my belly—_It turned me on_. And I know it turned _you_ on too. You don’t have to hide it from me.”

Aless went brick red. She had been found out. All she could do was nod slightly. 

“Tasha, when I saw your big belly from the door way the other night, I was entranced by it. I’ve never been so close to a passenger whom I found—found so attractive…” the words hung on the air.

Taking Aless’s hands in hers, she looked her in the eyes and smiled. 

Aless smiled back. Her light blue eyes, her dark pixie cut hair, that cute nose…those lips…

Tasha leaned forward and gently brushed her lips against Aless’s. At first, she could feel her resist, but only for an instant. Then the kiss was returned. 
Natasha could feel the maid pressing back more firmly. 

Tasha let her hands drop and reached for Aless’s belly and rubbed it. It was a soft and warm.

“Ohhh, my god.” Aless breathed, finally pulling away. 

Tasha glanced down and saw that Aless’s nipples were hard, pressing against the fabric of her maid’s uniform. She smiled and Aless, noting that she was erect, smiled back. 

“That was lovely,” said Natasha, and she meant it. 

What uncanny luck she was having on her cruise. First, a stunning redhead with a rocking body and even more rocking appetite who was kinky just like her. And now the maid of their floor was an added bonus!

Then Tasha was struck with an amazing idea.

“Aless, what if I told you that tonight you could see a bit more of me…”

“I don’t follow. You mean, watch you eat or something?”

“Exactly. You know the woman with the red hair next door to me?”
She nodded. 

“Well,” said Tasha with her half-smirk, her eyes a bit mischievous, “She’s like me. She loves to eat and to grow big and fat. Probably even more than I do.”

Aless gasped, “I had no idea! She seemed distant and cool when I first met her. She wasn’t even in her room when I went to turn down her bed yesterday evening.”

“That’s because she was with me. When you brought over those cakes and 
wine, it was for the two of us. We were feeding each other.”

Aless’s eyes went wide. 

Tasha continued, “But she fell asleep in the bathroom hiding from you before we could really feed each other and really grow our bellies.” She smiled. 

“I-I had no idea,” and then Aless grinned. 

Tasha grinned back. The two girls talked for bit more before Tasha realized she was running late. Her stomach rumbled again. 

Aless placed a hand on Tasha’s bathrobed belly and grinned before saying, 

“Okay, so 8 o’clock.” I can be there. I will make it happen.”

Tasha kissed her again full on the mouth. “You’re a gem!” And took the elevator to the top deck. 

_It was going to be one incredible second evening, she just knew it!_

The air was a bit cooler now, as the mid-day heat had begun to break. It was still hot as balls outside and Tasha could feel underarms begin to sweat. 

_Gotta be at least 80 degrees she thought as she made her way to the Private Pool. It was now 5 o’clock and Natasha was ravenous. _

++++++++


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 9: Love by the Poolwith Extra Dessert? *

Natasha navigated her way to the Private Pool and upon arrival had built up 
quite a sweat. 

_Maybe I overdid it with the bathrobe_, she thought. 

Wiping her forehead with her sleeve she showed her pass room key to the single attendant, a bored elderly woman, who swiped her card, nodded and buzzed her in. 

The place was a smallish rectangle and enclosed from outside guests but was adorned with luxurious features. There were a few elegant tables, a small canteen with bar, a narrow pool, hot tub and a patch of grass where bathers could lounge. A sign was posted above the area which said. 

*
Private Pool Guests:

Alcohol is permitted by poolside, but glass containers are forbidden. 

Nude bathing and tanning are permitted. Public sexual activity is not. 

Pool closes every evening at 10pm.*​
Tasha chucked to herself, as she continued to take in the private area. She guessed it could hold 16 people comfortably, though right now there were only 5, herself included. 

She spotted Colleen by the shallow end of the pool, sipping an orange cocktail about chest-deep in the pool. She waved to Tasha who sauntered over, smiling. 

Hey good lookin whats cookin under that robe? You must be hot. Colleen said, looking up and tipping her straw hat back to reveal deep inquisitive eyes. 

Just a little sumpthin-sumpthin. 

Colleen gazed hungrily as Tasha seductively kicked off her flip flops and swung one tassle of her bathrobe before untying the knot and let it slip off her shoulders and fall to the edge of the pool. 

Colleen held up her own drink, took a sip and continued to peer at Tashas bikini-clad frame, looking at her over the rim of her cup with mischievous eyes. 

You look good enough to eat, sugar she drawled as she reached back to hand Tasha a fresh cocktail hidden behind in under the shade of a lounge chair her belongings were currently occupying. Taking a sip, she smiled and sat by the edge of the pool next to Colleen, her legs dipping into the cool, refreshing water. 

She had chosen to wear the orange 2-piece today if for no other reason than it was one of her favorite colors. As she sat down, she could feel the sides of her bikini bite into her softening flesh. She gazed down and noted that her stomach was pooching forward about an inch, the bottoms of her bikini sagging under her bulk, the material covering her ass was also tighter. 

Tasha gazed down at Colleen who was still observing her with interest. 
Colleen, from what she could see through the water had chosen a black one-piece that had a strip of fabric that ran across her midline, covering her midriff and joined with her bottoms. It looked expensive. 

The two clinked glasses and Colleen rested a hand on Tashas thigh, giving it a squeeze.

Mmmm, youre looking a bit chubbier than when I saw you this morning, love, she said, her fingers now walking up Tashas thigh before tucking them into the side of her bikini bottoms, confirming they were as taught against her skin as she predicted they might be. 

Tasha felt a tingle course through her body and felt her nipples harden. She controlled herself and playfully swatted at Colleens hand; who pulled the edge back, giving it a sharp **SNAP** before taking a short pull from her cocktail again.

Ouch, that stings! she cried, Now look, youve left a red mark. She pulled down the side of her bikini to reveal a red patch on her pale skin. 

Want me to kiss it better? Colleen offered, inching a bit closer. 

Youd like that. Maybe later, said Tasha rubbing her belly, truly feeling her fullness for the first time all day, I suspect Ive added a few pounds today since breakfast. Not to mention all those cocktails and appetizers we had earlier.

Same here, and theres no sense interrupting perfection, said Colleen and she gulped down the last of her drink. She continued. 

Well, while youve been gussying yourself up for lil ol me, Ive been mingling, she said nodding to a couple who were tanning, in beachwear to the far right of the pool. 

That guy over there, she gestured to a pudgy man sitting at one of the canteen tables with an open shirt talking on his mobile, jotting notes in a folder, a drink at his elbow, He tried to pick me up earlier. Had the nerve to pinch my ass.

Colleen gave him a cold nod as he glanced her way  an apparent break in his phone conversation  before he hastily busied himself by taking a long pull at his own drink and turned his back to her. She laughed. 

I took the liberty, she continued eyeing her empty cocktail cup, of ordering us some more appetizers before we head down to dinner later this evening.

The elderly woman, who had admitted Natasha earlier, was now standing near them, collecting empty cups. Done miss? she asked, taking the cup. 

Not quite Alice, Colleen said, flashing a smile, My companion and I were looking to get a bit tight tonight. Care to top us up?

The woman, Alice, laughed. You know I could lose my job over this, how many drinks have you had Miss Colleen? 

She began counting on one hand.

Two. The first and the last, said Colleen and all three of them let out a laugh. 

Okay, Miss. I get your meaning. She returned a few minutes later with two fresh plastic cups of a honey-yellow cocktail that Tasha did not recognize, but loved after taking her first sip. She came back to collect Tashas first empty cup, drop off a basket of mushrooms stuffed with potato and cheese with a rich dipping sauce; but this time left a large pitcher of the stuff near them under the shade of the lounge chair near them. 

Colleen thanked her and topped up her own cup. 

Ohh, said Tasha, smacking her lips feeling the color rise in her cheeks, this drink is strong and very sweet.

Colleen swirled her cup, I had dear old Alice double the alcohol content and add more syrup to the mix.

Tasha laughed, and sampled one of the appetizers, taking a gluttonous dip of the sauce. As she brought it up to her mouth, a sizable glob landed on her belly, running down one side. 

Allow me, said Colleen wiping it up. She brought her finger to her lips and inserted it deeply into her mouth, taking a long time to remove it.

Tasha giggled and hiccupped, her belly quivered slightly.

You little piggy, Colleen cooed, You should come in the pool and cool off. Besides, I cant keep wiping your big belly all evening.

I cant help it if you keep feeding me fattening foods and overly-sugary drinks. I am _eating_ and _pouring_ on the pounds. 

You sure are darling. Now come into this pool, my belly is jealous of your belly, come touch me. 

Tasha examined the pool, noting the depth of either end. The rectangle pool was not deep enough to safely dive in, only about 3 feet deep; 4 at the deep end. 

Tasha set her drink down and did a shallow dive, surfacing at the far end of the pool. That was refreshing! she cried as she waded back towards Colleen. 

Tasha hooked an arm on the edge of the pool, her other hand busy beneath the water, feeling up Colleens belly. 

_It was bigger too, she thought, looking down into the water. Just how much bigger remained a mystery, due to the refraction of the water and that strip covering her midriff. _

Hands beneath the water, rubbing each others bellies, as they fed each other appetizers, the girls gabbed some more about the coming evening and how much food they were going to be packing away when Colleen looked up at the wall clock near the canteen. It read about 6 oclock.

Im getting wrinkly she said turning up her nose and hoisting herself out of the pool, Tasha following. 

Lets get our bronze on! said Tasha as she picked up the now 3/4 full pitcher of cocktail mix and walked over to the tanning area. The couple who had previously occupied the area were now heading toward the pool, the man carrying a plate of hamburger sliders. Natasha observed that the man was very fit. Tall and muscly. His female companion, who looked to be a bit younger was fit, but had a bit of a belly, which shook slightly as she made her way to the now-vacant pool. 

Tasha took a towel from the wall rack and sat down with her drink, undoing her top. She spied Colleens glance as she proceeded to undo her bottoms. 
She grinned and Colleen grinned back. 

Tasha noticed as she lay down that she had red marks under her chest as well as at her hips. 

_No doubt from the too-tight bottoms, she thought as she examine her body; her breasts were next. Did they look bigger? _Perhaps a bit, she smiled to herself as she glanced over at Colleen who was now preparing to bare all.

Colleen unslung one shoulder, then the other, allowing her breasts to swing free. A gust of wind kicked up suddenly and her nipples puckered, becoming erect. She brought her hands up and enveloped her C-cupped beauties, tweaking her nipples. 

After sitting down next to Tasha, She began to wriggle out of the rest of her 1-piece. Tasha could see her gut fold over itself as she leant forward to slip the expensive fabric over thighs down to her feet. She flung it at Natasha, who was ogling approvingly, but unaware of the now-airborne garment. The bathing suit made a wet **SLOP** sound as it hit her on the face. 

Colleen laughed and lay down and closed her eyes, but not before taking a long pull at her drink, downing nearly all of it. Tasha did the same, but not before continuing a closer inspection of Colleens naked body. 

Her breasts sat firmly on her chest, parting slightly due to their girth. Her beautiful belly was full and swollen. Each breath she took, it expanded and shrank. Her green belly ring shining in the sunlight.

After 20 minutes or so, both girls stirred out of their light naps; turning over to complete the tan. 

This ass is going to soak up a lot of sun, said Tasha giggling slightly and topping up their drinks, draining the last of the pitcher. 

Speak for yourself, cutie. We both know that I have the bigger ass. And belly, she hiccupped and grinned. 

They were alone now, the man with the mobile phone having left a few minutes ago abruptly. The girls, who at that time had been bathing face-up were unaware he was ogling at them. That was, until a women who ended up being his wife, had apparently entered the Private Pool to collect him for dinner. His wife was shrewd. She knew what was going on. Amid the arguing in which the words, 

Pervert!  Drunk!  How Dare You!  An Erection! could be heard.

Colleen looked lazily up at the wall clock near the canteen a while later.
It was closed with a sign on it that said. 

*Canteen CLOSED for the EVENING:
Remaning Guests assume all liability under Cruise Line Policies.*​
Ugh, its 7:30. We should probably get ready for dinner. I feel like a slug. I just want to lay here.

She pushed Tasha in the shoulder. She had fallen asleep, but was now awake and groggy. Colleen repeated herself. 

Tasha rolled over, nudging herself closer to Colleen. 

**SMACK* *Tasha had firmly planted the palm of her hand across Colleens nearest cheek. 

Ouch! What the hell Colleen protested, turning sideways towards Natasha. 

Natasha, slightly tipsy and definitely horny, seized her opportunity by tumbling into Colleen, pinning her shoulder and rolling her onto her back. 

Amid the playful screams and cries, Tasha ended up on top of Colleen (yet again) sitting on her legs. After a few minutes of mock-struggling, Colleen surrendered as Tashas mouth crushed against hers in a fierce animal embrace, their tongues dancing in each others mouths. 

Hands wandering, Colleen found Natashas breasts and twisted hard. 

This was unexpected and it gave Colleen the split-second she needed to hoist herself up and reverse-pin Natasha, who squealed. 

Not fair! she squealed again as this time Colleen landed hard on Natasha putting all her body weight against the younger girl. 

Natasha surrendered under the bigger, evidently more experienced girl as she felt body being probed by Colleens tongue. First her mouth, then the nape of her neckdown to her breastsone nipple then the othera playful bite here, a loving belly pinch thereuntil she reached her pussy. 

It was unexpected but welcome. Tasha could feel the heat from Colleens mouth as she began nuzzling against her muff. 

Ohhh, Tasha. Your pussy smells fucking incredible.

Tasha moaned as she felt a probing tongue licking her clitoris as two eager fingers enter her pussyand one enter her anus. 

She cried out in ecstasy as she felt the digits probing her sex, connecting with her most sensitive areas. 

MmmmmmmmUuuhhhhhhh! Tasha cried and after only a few minutes she felt her pussy contract and eject a sweet-smelling liquid that hit Colleen in the face and chest. 

Both girls panting, staring at each other hungrily and soaked in Tashas sweet sex, Colleen crawled up on top, grinding her pussy into Natashas. 

Tasha was being crushed under Colleens weight, but she loved it. Once again, their mouths crashed into each other, tongues darting in and out of their mouths; sucking; licking; probinguntil

Ugh, ugh, ughIIIm coommmmmmmmmmmming! cried Colleen.

She shuddered on top of Natasha who felt a hot liquid running across her sex. 
Colleen had cummed all over her!

The two girls lay there, slightly drunk, coated in each others juices, cuddling in each others embrace. After a few minutes, Tasha shuddered.

Ohh, Im getting a bit of a chill, she said, rolling to one side. 

Me too. Hot tub? offered Colleen.

Tasha nodded and they half-stumbled / walked toward the inviting water. 

Tasha tip-toed into the water, Colleen mock-cannon-balled into the hot water. 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh! they both cried, laughing. 

Letting the water warm their slightly chilled bodies, Tasha made note of the time. 

Hey, were missing dinner. Its ten after eight. She rested her hand on Colleens belly. 

Room service then? 

Just then, the entrance door opened. A woman entered the area pulling with her what looked like a heavy dinner cart and linens. 

Aless entered exactly 10 minutes after 8 oclock as Tasha had arranged during their meeting earlier in the evening. She had had to tell a white lie to Alice to close the canteen and lock up earlier than the usual 10pm for pool cleaning. 
Something to do with a leaking tile in the pool making a mess under the floor below, she had said. 

As predicted, Aless spotted the two women embraced together in the hot tub up to their necks and guessed they must be naked. 

She smiled to herself and set about preparing one of the canteen tables for dinner. 

Colleen looked up in amazement,

Oh. My wordDiddid you arrange this?

Tasha smiled her half-smirk and squeezed Colleens hand under concealment of the hot tub water.

And I thought I had you pegged, she drawled, hiccupping again returning the squeeze. 

Tasha threw back her hair seductively before turning to her companion. 

I have some amazing news for you. Last night, when you had dashed in the bathroom and then fell asleep before we could fuck?

Colleen nodded with a smirk. Yep, I started without you

Tasha threw her a reproving look. 

Well Miss Selfish, while you were busy masturbating without me, that girl there  her name is Alessandrawell, it just so happens, she shares in our interests

Colleen concentrated hard. Then it hit her. 

_Oh. My. God._

Yes, supplied Natasha, She saw my bulging belly from last night and that was when I suspected that she was a FA, a Fat Admirer just like us. She has some chub to her, so she must love to eat.

Ill be darned, said Colleen in astonishment, Ill be God-damned darned!

Tasha chuckled, the two of them nestled against each other in the hot tub watching as Alessandra set their table, placed the linen, light the candles, placed the cutlery and lit the patio heated lamps. 

After she was finished setting the table, she walked around the perimeter of the pool toward them carrying a bundle in each hand. 

She was dressed in a cocktail dress, Tasha had asked her to; she looked nothing like her frumpy maids attire thought Natasha. 

She wore short-heeled shoes with stockings and a garter belt that was covered by a modest, though too-short skirt. She wore an apron but it did not conceal her slightly bulging tummy. It was capped off by a low-cut top revealing ample cleavage and her hair was pulled back and adorned with a small hat. 

Good evening, cutie, Tasha said, Colleen also nodding in approval. 

Aless, slightly embarrassed, hitched a small grin on her face before forcing it away. She said with as much seriousness as she could, The time is now 8:30; would Madame and Madame care for dinner?

Tasha and Colleen giggled. It seemed like something out of a cheesy porno. Alesss slight grin had returned, despite a supreme effort to conceal it. 

Why yes, that would be lovely. Madame? Tasha turned to Colleen, who was fully playing into the fantasy. 

Yes Madame. She said demurely, hitching her elbow under Tashas offered one. 

Aless waited while the girls slipped out of the hot tub and gathered up their bathing things that lay scattered by the pool and tanning area. 

No, no. That wont do. Said Alessandra, Dinner this evening requires formal attire

We havent gotten any, said Colleen with an edge of concern in her voice. 

I believe _Madame_ and _Madame_ have clothing awaiting them? said Natasha as stuffily as she could. 

Oui, right this way. Said Alessandra, bowing low and handing each girl what was a set of evening clothes. She swept a hand towards a small changing room at the far corner of the Private Pool enclosure and returned to the dining table. 

Colleen giggled, How the fuck did you pull this off? I still am in shock.

I had Aless let me into your room. I dressed you for this evening. Now shut up and put on your clothes, Im starving!

Tasha reached the change room first and got dressed. A strapless red dress with black strapless bra and thong and a pair of heels. As she wriggled into the dress, she was momentarily shocked as she couldnt do up the zip at the back. She quarter-turned in the changing room mirror and saw that her side-fat was preventing the process. She took a deep breath and inhaled as deeply as she could, doing the zip up as fast as she could manage. Slowly, she exhaled and could hear the dress accommodate to her newly acquired bulk. 
Tasha spun around in taking in her profile. 

Holy fuck, I am a porker in this dress! she gasped running her hands down her softer sides; the edges of the dress already straining at the fabric; her belly pushing forward, straining the fabric even further. 

_Better be careful eating tonight. I love this dress_, she said to herself. 

Colleen wolf-whistled as Tasha stepped aside for her companion to transform for the evening. 

What seemed like an eternity later, Colleen finally emerged in a tasteful blue velvet bodice, low cut showing off the tops of her tits and a glimmering belt. 
She had nylons on as well as high heels strapped to her ankles. Somehow, she managed to attain a movie-star hairstyle, even without hair dryer or curling iron. She looked ravishing. 

Tasha took her by the elbow and led her to their awaiting table. 

They took their seats and Alessandra spoke. Tasha sitting gingerly, her dressing tearing slightly as her ass met the seat; faint ripping sounds could be heard.

Both girls looked in her direction and Tasha threw up her hands with a Who, me? expression. Both girls laughed. 

It was Aless who spoke next. This evening features a 3 course meal consisting of arugula salad, drizzled with a rich dressing, thinly sliced apples and blue cheese. The entrée consists of lobster tails with melted butter, cooked carrots and potatoes au gratin. The dessert will consist of Black-Out Truffle Cheesecake.

Both girls ohh and ahhd over the menu, Tasha drooling slightly. 

Both of your pass room key levels admit you to having as many helping as you wish. This includes dessert. I have already taken the liberty. Aless smiled at Tasha when she said this. 

Their salads were placed in front of them and wine was poured. The girls chinked glasses and picked at their salads. 

You dont make friends with salad! cried Natasha, a little thickly.

The main course was served next and smelled divine. Tasha and Colleen dug in with gusto, barely talking as they munched away their first helpings.and secondsand thirds

Ohh, I am getting stuffed, said Natasha, pushing away from the table 

Her belly was greatly distended and pushed against the fabric of her dress. It was already uncomfortable even before the damn salad. Now it was even more intense. She grinned. 

Youre turning me on, Tasha, said Colleen between mouthfuls, I wanna see you pop out of that dress. Aless, Cmon and help me with that, would ya?
Aless, who had been over in the corner watching intently as the girls gorged themselves took a step forward. 

How can I help?

First of all, said Colleen thickly as she took a sip of wine, you can pour yourself a glass of wine.
She blushed, Miss, I shouldnt

Shouldnt my ASS. Here you are, dressed like you want it bad, in the Private Pool, which I am SURE is not supposed to be used as a separate dining hall, serving up us two sows. Lighten up  we wont tell.

Tasha gazed up as Aless went from embarrassment to anger to mollification. 

_Geez, I guess Colleen can be a bit intimidating_, she thought to herself. 

And Alessandra, added, her voice a bit kinder now, Come over here. Momma wants to get a good look atcha. She winked over her glass of wine. 

She looked at Tasha, who grinned and nodded and walked over with an empty glass, which Colleen took and filled for her. She took a small sip, then a larger one. Then she downed the entire glass in 5 long gulps, going a bit pink in the cheeks. 

Atta gal! said Colleen, slapping her on the back.

Aless, pull up a chair and dine with us, said Natasha as reached forward and filled Alesss now empty glass. 

She nodded and took an appetizer plate for herself and made a small dinner...then refilled her plateand againand again 

The three girls ate and laughed, drank and ate some more.


----------



## runningsoft

* (Chapter 9 Continued...) *

Alessandra, they found out was part English, part Swedish. Her parents were middle class and she had worked from a young age. Growing up, she was very thin and beautiful on account of there never being enough to eat around home (she was the youngest of 4 siblings). When she was a teen, she had worked as a nanny for a wealthy family and it paid well. She began buying better clothes for herself and gained a bit of weight. 

“—And then,” said Alessandra between mouthfuls, “I began to notice that once I was a bit heavier, the head of the house began to notice me more. He wanted me to do more things for him when he was home.”

“What sort of things?” said Colleen, now massaging her belly as she finished her fourth helping. She had had to let out her belt 2 notches already and had only 2 more left. She let it out to the max this time to give her belly more &#8216;growing room’. A move that did not go unnoticed by Aless. 

“Well, one evening I was asked to stay late. He and his wife were hosting a dinner party and asked me and a few other staff of the house to stay late and clean up, which we did,”

She took a drink from her glass and continued, “All of the guests were gone and his wife had retired for the evening. I was in the kitchen putting away the silver when he came up from his study and asked me to bring some leftover pastries and a bottle of whiskey,”

“I entered the room and was startled at first by what I saw.”

“What did you see?” said Tasha, who had put her fork down, on account of being extremely full. 

“He had another woman tied to a chair. She was naked, save for her bra and panties. Her belly was fat and round, he was feeding her and rubbing her belly. She was asking him to feed her and grow her big and fat. He drank while she ate. They were laughing, kissing…”

“And?” said Colleen, now transfixed.

“He saw that I was at the door and beckoned me forward. First he told me to lock the door and bring him the food and whiskey. Then he told me that he would fire me if I told what I saw. I was scared, but did what he asked.”

“Which was?” said Tasha.

“He wanted me to pleasure them both as he fed her.” She blushed and took a deep gulp of wine. 

A moment passed.

Tasha put a hand on hers, “And then what happened?”

“Well, naturally I did what he asked. I massaged him as I massaged her. In Europe, one is not put off by sex and nakedness like it is in America. It was only alarming for me at first but then I got used to it.” She said. 

“Whaaa—?”, said Natasha and Colleen together. 

Alessandra blushed and put down her glass of wine. 

“Well, that was the first time he had asked me to do that for him. At the time, I was not looking at him, but at the woman. She was so beautiful. Her belly, so round. Her pussy, so…”

“Over time, I began to love the woman. She was always nice to me and she used to come over only for dinner parties once a month with the other guests, but then it became every week. I found out that he and the woman worked together and he was having an affair with her.”

“I did not care because it is common where I come from for men to have mistresses and thought nothing of it. Besides, he paid me well.”

“So how did you end up here?” said Tasha, who was enamored by the story.

“It was over a period of months. The woman would come over, I would be asked to stay late as he fed her and I pleasured them both. Then he asked me to pleasure her only while he masturbated and drank. I began to have feelings for the woman and she for me. She did not mind what I did to her and even taught me some things as I fed her. In the beginning, he just used to fuck her, but then one day his mistress asked if I wanted to share him with her. I didn’t care and accepted. I was in love with the woman, and I knew she felt the same way.”

“Over time, I began to gain weight because we would feed each as we pleasured each other while he had sex with us. There were many times where I was so full that I could not perform love to her, nor her to me.”

“By the time he tired of us both, I was about 250 pounds, a real porker, you would call it.”

Tasha and Colleen were both stunned. 

“So I left one day to take a job that would get me away from him where I could reclaim my own life. I lost most of the weight, though am still a bit chubby and I applied and was granted a position aboard this cruseliner. It travels all over the world, making port here and there. I have only ported in 
Sweden once since I left. 

She giggled, “I don’t need the money anymore, but ever since I was exposed to feeding and being fed as well as the sex, I couldn’t leave the cuiseliner industry. Where in the world would I ever find a position where I get to watch people get fat and enjoy themselves?”

“You have a point.” Said Colleen soberly. “This is THE PLACE to watch it happen.”

“And are you at all off-put by it?” asked Tasha, “I mean, are you bored by it or anything?”

“Oh, no. It’s like a drug to me now. I crave it constantly. When you bared your belly to me last evening…it was all I could do to control myself from jumping on you…I ran out of the room with my cart searching for the first night-duty crew I could find and had my way with him, all the while thinking about your beautiful belly, how tight and round your stomach was, how good you would taste…”

Alessandra blushed again. 

“I had no idea you were such a party girl!” said Colleen. 

“Yeah,” Tasha chimed in, “you hide it pretty well!”

The girls said nothing for a while, eating and drinking in silence, each of them thinking similar fantasies. 

It was after 11pm, they had been feasting for a good 3 hours. Aless pulled the food cart close so nobody had to get up for anything. They had been sitting for so long, that neither of them realized how full they really were until.

“Uhhhhhhhhhhhhggggg!” cried Tasha, her hands cradling her stomach. 

“What’s wrong?” said Colleen and Alessandra

“…ugh. Belly cramp. It’s a good one!” she winced between words. 

Aless got up, a little unsteadily because of the wine and excessive eating and knelt down beside her, putting her hands on Tasha’s belly. 

The warmth of her hands and the circular rubbing motions were therapeutic. 

“Ohhhh…ohhhh, I think that’s helping. Keeping doing that,” Tasha said more to herself as she felt the knot in her stomach relax somewhat. 

She was really, really full. Her dress was beyond uncomfortable. She could the fabric constructing her breathing; with each inhalation the fabric dug into her skin. It was difficult for her to discern whether it was tightest across her belly or her breasts for both were simply expanding with excessive body fat. Her forehead was perspiring slightly and she knew she’d nearly hit her food limit. 

Colleen recognized the symptoms, “Ohh, I think someone’s nearing food comatose,” she grinned and got up out of her chair. It was an effort and a half. 

Eventually, she knelt down beside Alessandra, putting her hand on her shoulder and gave it a squeeze. 

“Sugar, I know what’ll set her right. Go ahead and grab one of those cheesecakes would ya? Feed it to her while I massage her belly.”

Aless winked and returned and placed the cake on the table, fork in her hand. 

Tasha’s head was swimming. The combined effects of the alcohol and gorging had done her in. “Oh, no. I couldn’t possibly eat any more. I’m stuffed. I’m done. Really you guys.”

“We’re here to help you sweetie,” cooed Colleen rubbing her belly. 

The fabric of Natasha’s dress was beyond its breaking point. Colleen spotted several broken threads: across the bust, by her waist, near her ass. She selected one at random and gave it a tug. 

**RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP**

“Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh!” Tasha groaned with relief as her dress literally exploded off her stomach. Her belly sprang forward with a vengeance. It looked like she swallowed a fucking beachball. The skin was taught, her innie dangerously looking like it was going to become an outtie.

Aless dropped her fork, her mouth agape at the sight of Tasha, who let out a burp and sighed. 

“Ahhh, much better.”

Aless helped Tasha as she scrabbled at the remnants of her tattered dress, leaving her in bra and panties. The bra looked pitiful and was cutting into Natasha’s sides, fabric strained, begging to be removed. Her thong was strained, the fabric protesting at its double stitches. It had ridden down so far that the top of her neatly trimmed pubic hair could be seen. The landing strip which lead down to her waiting sex. 

Tasha just lay there slumped slightly in her chair, letting the two girls have their way with her. It was true that she felt slightly less bloated, but she felt the heaviest she had ever been in her life.

“Feed me more…” she groaned, “I want to pop out of these babies,”

Aless nodded to Colleen who nodded back. 

Taking up another fork, she began shoveling the calorie-ridden cheesecake into Tasha’s waiting mouth, whispering soothing words with each mouthful. 

“Yes yes…there you go, my sweet. That’s it. One more. Grow that belly…you are so beautiful…”

Colleen meanwhile was busy rubbing Natasha’s belly. 

She couldn’t remember the last time she had seen a girl packed so densely with food. Natasha, she grinned, would gain so much weight from this evening. There was no doubt. She had one of those bodies that could gain weight easily. Calories here, calories there…she would become a blimp before the end of this cruise…”

Colleen was kissing the distended belly, reaching back to the spheres of 
Natasha’s expanding ass as she licked, tickled and tantalized her companion’s lower half. True, her panties were mere millimeters from bursting, and she could already smell her sex. Her panties were saturated with the sweet aroma…”

She heard Aless inhale deeply and close her eyes…She was no fool. She could smell it too.

“Mmmmmmm,” as Aless let a moan escape her lips. She put down the fork and kissed Natasha’s cheesecake-smeared mouth.

Tasha bucked and writhed &#8211; it had become too much for her system. Colleen waited as the spasms became wilder and wilder. She reached up for Natasha’s bra, digging her fingers into the soft flesh and tugging with minimal effort. The sides of the material parted with a twinge allowing her breasts to spring forward. Her nipples were full-on erect, her breasts felt heavy in her hands. They had gained weight too. She grinned and put her face towards Natasha’s sex, feeling the radiating warmth. When suddenly:

“OOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!
!!”

Tasha’s stomach did a violent jerk as her panties tore away at the sides, unrestricted by the final piece of fabric, her stomach (if possible) leapt out a further few inches as her already dripping pussy erupted in sweet surrender, gushing like Niagara Falls. 

Colleen shrieked in ecstasy and was doused in Natasha’s honey for the second time that day, drenching her own swollen dress. 

All of a sudden, Natasha jerked in one final spasm and went limp. She had fainted. 

Colleen and Alessandra looked at their unconscious counterpart. She was breathing heavily, her head to one side, fly-away hair plastered to her sweating face. In fact, her whole body shimmered, radiating with heat from the ordeal. 

Panting herself, Colleen wiped a few strands of her own hair out of her face, tucking them behind one ear. She was perspiring herself and looked up at Aless, whose face also shone. Even though it was now past midnight, they were all kept warm from the heat coming off the heat lamp Aless had set up earlier. 

Aless was completely transfixed, still staring at Natasha’s ballooning nakedness and began to rub her breasts and crotch. She must have gained at least 40 pounds since she saw her last evening. Everything about the girl looked bigger, softer. Her well-toned arms were rounder, more supple. Her hips were wider, her ass bloated, pushing her up and away from the chair a bit. 
Her belly had now eclipsed beach ball territory. Her innie was now an outtie, her skin was hot to the touch and tight as a drum.

Colleen rose to a standing position, her dress creaking in protest as he got to her feet. She smiled and licked her fingers, tasting Tasha’s sex. 

_It had been just as good the second time around. Maybe even better_, she thought to herself.

Aless looked up at Colleen, still rubbing herself, biting her lower lip a sexual desire in her eyes. 

“I am so hot for you right now,” she breathed out huskily as she took a step toward Colleen and took one of her fingers, licking away the remnants of Natasha’s sweet sex. 

They embraced in a kiss made awkward due to their newly-added bulk. 

“Oopsie,” hiccupped Colleen, as she took a step back to admire the bigger girl that now stood before her, that hungry look of desire burning brightly in her eyes. 

Alessandra looked thicker around the waist and in her hips. Her stockings definitely tighter, a split running down one thigh. Her skirt was strained and had ridden up slightly revealing the tops of her thighs and the place where her garter belt held up the stockings. 

Her low-cut dress was straining to conceal her chest, the top-most button already undone, the remaining four being pulled away, revealing white skin beneath &#8211; the small apron, tossed away long ago now a forgotten memory. 
The lower part of her belly was just barely visible and it turned Colleen on even more not knowing what secrets still lay unrevealed. 

Colleen stood up a little straighter, running a finger down between her breasts, over her belly and down to her crotch. 

“I know you like what you see, Aless. Now come here so I can feed you up. You’re looking rather thin, my dear.”

Aless let out a short laugh, “Hah! You are joking. I am already terribly fat. It is I who will be feeding you to the point of bursting, just like I helped to do here with Tasha. 

She leant forward and put a hand over her sleeping belly, rubbing it. Natasha moaned in her slumber and cooed demurely.

“In that case,” said Colleen, “Bring over a few of those Black-Out Truffle Cheesecakes and we can feed each other. I’m not quite finished eating.” 

++++++++


----------



## FooMan

man this is getting good!
Foo


----------



## Ssaylleb

i love it!! keep it coming but don't do impossible weight gain - 40 pounds in one day??


----------



## runningsoft

Chapter 10: Now how bout that Dessert!

Alessandra sauntered over to the silver cart and bent down to get some dessert. As she did so, she felt an incredible pressure, then a **POP* *POP** as two of her shirt buttons flew off, pinging against the cart and landing off in the distance. 

Hehe, looks like someones had a bit too much this evening said Colleen, sitting in her chair, having just cleared a place for them to eat dessert. She sat splay-legged which gave her belly a bit more breathing room, but also to allow her to reach for her sex. She was close to orgasm, she didnt think she had the resolve to hold out for much longer this evening. 

Speak for yourself, Chubby! Aless called from over her shoulder as she bent down still further to reach the final cake.

Colleen let out a low wolf-whistle as she saw Alesss skirt ride up those final few inches to reveal her bare ass, no panties, what a no-nonsense woman! 

Colleen, I can see your fanny from here and I love what I see, she trilled.

As if to emphasize the point, she flipped her skirt flap so that her rear was now fully exposed. She grabbed a cheek and gave it a playful smack. It giggled softly. 

She stood up and returned with the cheesecake and two forks. She then cut the cake, placing one half before each of them. 

As she sat down, the sides of Alesss dress spread apart where the two buttons had come off to reveal a beautifully swollen belly and a just-barely visible belly button ring. It was silver with a white gem that dangled at the bottom. 

Colleen reached forward and gave it a little flick, and put her warm hand on Alesss belly. The heat radiating off both women was intensifying. 

Uhhh, Colleen exclaimed as she hurridly leaned back. Her belt buckle had chosen at that moment to crack under the ever-increasing strain over dinner. It had torn her dress where it had cut her, leaving a dark red mark on the exposed flesh. 

With careful fingers, she bent the unbroken part of her belt until it snapped away. 

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmohhhhhh! she groaned as her stomach surged forward causing the sides of her blue velvet dress to split at the sides accommodating her new bulk. 

Oh my, hehe, hiccupped Aless, putting a hand to her mouth, I dont think either of us have much more room to grow before we split these clothes. 

I know, said Colleen, Hurry, lets begin by digging into these cheesecakes. 
These are supposed to be the richest cakes around right?

Aless, already taking in her second forkful said between bites, Mmmm, yes. Each slice is 5,700 calories and each cake has 10 slices. If we are able to finish these puppies off, thats nearly 60,000 calories, 30,000 for each of us!

Woah

Yeah.

It was well past midnight, but neither girl knew what time it actually was. The moon was full and there were only a few traces of clouds obstructing its glow. 
Tasha looked radiant in the moonlight, part of her belly eclipsed on shadow, her breasts rising and falling with each slumbering breath. Meanwhile, the two girls took turns feeding themselves, each other and occasionally kissing. 

Aless was about ½ way done her portion of the cake when the remaining 3 buttons of her shirt blew off, one of them embedding itself into Colleens cheesecake. The combined effort of being sprung forward caused her short skirt to rip along the side as well as the garter belt, allowing the underside of her belly to descend as it continued to vacation forward. 

She put down her fork with a clatter and brought both hands to her belly, rubbing it, fingering her navel, reach down towards her sex. She wriggled back in her seat and spread her legs reaching a hand down for further exploration. 
Colleen could see that the girl was bald save for a tastefully inverted triangle of dark brown pubic hair. 

She tantalized her sex by rubbing her monds, not daring to insert a finger. Not just yet anyway... Colleen was ¾ done her own cake but was still miraculously contained within her blue velvet bodice. 

I may as well wriggle out of these things old things. I guess you win. Said Aless slightly defeated, but knowing that there was no real loser in this battle. 
She began to undress.

Colleen got up heavily to help the struggling Aless, who could not get her shirt off her shoulders. She turned around and felt the hard pressure of Colleens belly as she wrenched away the fabric. 

Sitting there naked save for her stretched and torn stockings, Aless turned around and wrapped her arms around Colleen who bent forward and crushed her face into hers. Both women could feel their pussies moistening on the verge of erupting. After several lustful moments, they broke apart. 

Ohh, help me out of this fucking thing. I can barely breathe, Colleen sighed, her forehead sweating, chest heaving, breathing short and labored. 

How come it hasnt ripped apart? You must have eaten the most out of all of us! Aless laughed, searching for the zipper to the dress. 

Its Italian. Expensive. The stitching and zip are top-end. I am surprised that it has withstood this magnitude of punishment. I must write to them. She said as an afterthought. 

Damn, the zip is jammed. Cried Aless.

Just grab where you see the fabric has already ripped and just lay into it.
Okay, here goes.

She managed to find a sizeable tear near the ass on her left side.

Right. Now hold still. I think this should do it.

She tugged and it yielded a bit, but not enough.

Owww! You pinched my fat, watch it!

Ohh, sorry. Umm, lets see. Said Aless, switching her stance. 

Try putting your foot here and then try and pull that way, said Colleen, her breathing coming more quickly now. 

Aless lifted a foot and anchored it as steadily as she could against Colleens softening hip. Then, two-handed, she pulled for all it was worth and was flung backward to the ground as the fabric disintegrated. 

*RRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP !!!!!!!!!!*

Landing hard on her ass, Aless was slow to her feet. She was on one knee now and was the first up. She walked over to Colleen, who was spread-eagled, bloated, fat and sassy, grinning to the skies. 

Tossing the scraps of clothes in her face, Aless giggled, Hey, those panties have to come off. Youve seen mine, now time to see yours.

Ha! You werent even wearing any!

She shrugged her shoulders and grinned, guess you got me there.

On hands and knees she prowled towards the defenseless Colleen. 

Oh hell, I cant reach em. Just tug em off me darling.

With considerably more ease, Aless was able to tear the panties away with an experienced twist of the wrist and laughed aloud at the sight of the present situation: 

Three naked woman, bloated and stuffed to the max. One passed out; two now in tattered, seam-split stockings; one on the ground spread-eagled. The other, clutching her sex-saturated panties. 

Colleen heaved herself up off the cold ground, propping herself up on her elbows, legs still splayed. It was difficult for her to maintain this position for all her added bulk was trying to push her back to the ground. 

Still panting with desire, she gazed into the blue eyes of Aless, who hungrily gazed back into hers. 

I-I want you, Colleen, said Aless

I know, I want you too baby, She brought Alesss face close to hers and they began to kiss but broke apart suddenly. 

Did you hear that?!? said Aless, a sudden panic in her voice.

Wasnt it the ship? said Colleen, not fully comprehending. 

Faces inches away from each other, they both turned to the entrance of the 
Pool area and heard what could only be the jingle of a set of keys. 

++++++++


----------



## DeathMetalKenny

Awesome. I've been looking forward to a new chapter.


----------



## runningsoft

Chapter 11: Close Shave

Paralyzed with fear, Aless and Colleen held each other, bracing themselves for the fallout. They would be discovered, imprisoned in the ships barracks while it was decided what to do to them. Probably press charges: violating after-hours curfew; stealing of property; sexual relations with the staff; indecent exposure

Oh, God. What can we do! whispered Aless, now trembling head to foot, If we get caught, Ill be fired and you guys will be in deep trouble too. 

I know, I know! hissed Colleen, her mind racing for options. 

She scanned her surroundings, when an idea suddenly began to form in her head. 

Quick! Go wake up Tasha. Get yourselves behind the changing room, Ill grab clothes and anything else that may identify us.

Wait, what about the bathing suitsBut Colleen cut across her

Fuck em. _Your clothes_ are recognizable. Your name is friggin stitched on the fabric. My clothing isnt labeled, and neither is Tashas. We dont want them to find anything other than a trashed dinner party. Now go!

They broke apart and Aless jumped up and began reviving Tasha. Colleen began grabbing snatches of clothes and shoes in her arms and began making her way behind the change room. 

Ughhh, Go away. No Aless, unable to stir Tasha awake began to slap her cheeks, but she slumbered on. 

Colleen bounded back, perspiring slightly, ready to collect the rest of the clothing. 

Aless, what the fuck!?!, she gasped.

I am trying. She wont wake 

Exasperated, and constantly looking at the entrance door, Colleen was at her wits end. 

She thrust the remaining clothing into Alesss arms, who turned and bolted behind the change room. 

Wait! Dont forget our room pass keys!

Aless, skidded to a halt, snatched them up and sprinted back toward the hiding place. 

Up you get fatso! and she pinched Tashas love handles, leaving angry red welts. It only took 2 pinches. 

Oww! Whats going on?!? Whaa

Colleen helped a groggy Tasha to her feet, putting an arm around her shoulder.

No time to explain, we gotta moveCmon! Over to the change room.

They began half-walking, half-stumbling across the 20 meters or so of distance separating them from concealment, Aless peering anxiously around the corner, biting her fingernails.

Oh my god! You weigh a ton, Tasha, said Colleen, who grunted to hoist her friend up a bit, grabbing her warm, fleshy body a bit tighter. 

They stumbled and fell and Aless let out a cry as the front door opened.

+++++

The lock snapped open with a click and a jingle of keys. The door swung open a sliver and a hairy hand appeared on its edge, but stopped. 

Evgeni, you asshole. Why are we starting here first? came the voice belonging to the hand. 

Because Lev, I want to take a swim before we really have to work. They dont pay us enough for this shit. Now go get the cleaning cart and bring it in here. I got it last time. 

The hand disappeared for a moment. Colleen looked up at Aless, who apparently had a better vantage point. 

Hurry, they have left, but I dont how long you have. Come! Quickly! she hissed. 

Using each other for support, Tasha and Colleen half-sprinted, half-stumbled the remaining distance and dove behind the change room, landing hard on the grass; just as the door opened to admit the two cleaners. 

That. Was. Fucking. Close. Colleen gasped after each word. 

Tasha, equally out of breath nodded solemnly, finally putting two and two together and realizing the seriousness of their predicament. 

Okay, put the cart over there. And make sure you lock the door.

The three bloated girls listened silently as the squeak of cart came to a rest, some 30 feet away in front of them. Then a light was suddenly flicked on. 

*WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS!?!?!?!*

They could hear the angry cries of both men and heard a foot make heavy contact with one of the chairs. 

Aless peered out as little as she dared to get a better look at their new development. 

The two cleaners were circling the remnants of their mess, shaking their heads, and kicking this and that with their boots. 

Aless turned back to Tasha and Colleen, who were slightly shivering from the cold of the night; all three of them, nipples erect. 

I know these men. They are cleaners and occasional maintenance men. Why they are here so early is a mystery. It is said that they are lazy and frequently disappear and are hard to get a hold of. I always hear the other staff complaining about them.

Do you know them, would they help us out? asked Colleen.

No. They are pigs. Theyve both tried to hit on me before on other cruise trips. Said Aless.

Perhaps they thought they could waste a few hours by disappearing from their work stations? offered Tasha.

Possibly. But they are blocking the only way out of here.

Colleen peered out from behind the other end of the shed to glance at the wall clock. 

Its past 3, what time does the regular staff show up?

Aless thought for a moment. I believe around 5 or 515. They come to let out fresh linens and bath robes for those who swim early.

That gives me an idea, said Colleen and she disappeared from around the corner. 

Aless and Tasha gasped. Their eyes following her as she slunk low to the ground and crawled on elbows and knees, her belly rubbing against the grass as she made her way to the edge of the pool, where she spotted the linen basket. 

It was low to the ground, but so long and she didnt stand up, it concealed 
her from the view of the two enraged cleaners. 

Amidst their mumblings, Colleen reached an arm up and into the basket and extracted what she hoped was 3 bathrobes. Then slowly, she made her way back. 

She got up and brushed away the grass and dirt that now stuck to her belly and handed up the linens to the other two girls. 

Well, theyre used linens, but itll have to do, she said as she donned her own, which was still damp from its previous owner. It was tight, but she made it work by sucking in her stomach in order to tie the ends together. 

Theyre a bit snug, said Tasha, shrugging on her own bathrobe, unable to marry the two ends of the cloth across her bulging belly. She tied the most pitiful knot at the end, but the center strip of her body was visible, exposing her belly button and deep V of her cleavage. 

Yeah, mine is tight too, said Aless, whose bathrobe was shorter than Tashas, exposing a vast amount of her thick thighs. 

What should we do about the rest of our clothes? asked Tasha, We cant carry them with us, theyre torn up too badly and were all too fat to tuck them into these robes and pass it off like we are just early swimmers.

Aless bent down and spotted a wire grate at the back of the change rooms, for ventilation, most likely. 

If we can just free up one end of this grate, we can put our clothes here and I can collect them later in the day. Ill make up an excuse to be in the pool 
area.

Good thinking, said Colleen. 

By the time the girls had hid the tattered remnants of their night of sexual 
food-filled ecstasy, it was beginning to get lighter. Time was running out, and they needed to get out and get out quickly. 

The two cleaners had, all the while, continued cleaning up the mess. Every now and then, a torrent of profanity cut the air.

If I find out who fucking made this mess, Ill see to it personally that they fucking fry and toss them overboard myself! exclaimed Evgeni.

He pulled the ends of the table cloth together and in one fell swoop, tied up the four corners and pushed the contents onto the top of the food trolley that Aless had brought up for their dinner. 

The other cleaner, Lev, was finishing off a cigarette and flicked the butt into the grass. Lazily, his eyes followed the trajectory and watched the butt land next to something silvery. 

He walked over and picked up a set of keys. 

Hey, look what Ive found! he called over to his companion. 

OH NO! cried Aless, How could have I been so stupid! I think hes found my maids keys!

Colleen and Tasha laid a hand on Alesss shoulder and she began to weep. 

Lookey, Lookey, Said Lev and he tossed the set of keys to Evgeni. 

Hey, he said, I think these look like a maids keys.

I cant be certain, said Lev, Theres no name or department on them. For all we know these are Pool Area keys, but we need to turn these puppies in. 
Maybe there is a reward posted for someone who lost keys.

Yeah, well I know what I want as a reward, said Evgeni, and he began energetically gyrating his hips. 

Haha, you wish fucker. And I found the keys first, so Ill be collecting the 
reward.

Aless looked helplessly on. It was only a matter of time before she was discovered missing from her duties and no staff member was given more than a single set of keys. There would be an instant inquiry. 

The men seemed to make up their mind to leave the Pool Area and report the found keys. But in order to do that, they would have to call them in. They turned and walked through the open door and out of sight. 

Cmon Aless, theres nothing left to do now. We need to leave, its getting light and the pool area will be open soon. We cant let ourselves get caught.

She nodded with a sniffle and wiped away her tears with the sleeve of her bathrobe. 

At least we have our room pass keys, shrugged Tasha who looked at Colleen, who nodded. 

They calmly walked out from their hiding place and were feet away from the door entrance, when they ran into the two returning cleaners.

+++++

Hey! What are you doing here?!? This place is off-limits! growled Lev, the keys of Aless dangling loosely in one hand. 

Colleen, thinking fast hitched a smile on her face and began playing with a lock of her hair.

Oh? We were here for an early swimming class. We heard one of the pool instructors talking about it last night at dinner, didnt we girls? 

Tasha and Aless, cottoning on, nodded. 

The two men eyed the trio suspiciously. The girl at the end, who suddenly kept fussing with her bangs was looking away from him. Did she look familiar?

Hey, whats your name? said Evgeni, looking right at Aless

C-Cindy, said Aless, who had managed to pull her hair forward enough so that it partially covered her face.

Cindy, huh? Dont I know you from somewhere? he continued, taking a step forward.

No, you dont said Colleen coolly stepping forward, looking right at Lev. 

Uncertain, the men eyed them even more suspiciously.

Im going to need to see your room pass keys, said Lev, holding up an expectant hand. 

Oh no, were done for, whispered Aless to Tasha, but it was Colleen again who spoke. 

Look here fellas she said, taking a step to the side, so that her bathrobe parted slightly, revealing ample cleavage and part of her belly. 

Instantly the mens eyes dropped to her chest, as she knew they would. 

Here are our pass keys, and she and Tasha waved them nonchalantly, but the men barely noticed, for Tasha and Aless had arranged themselves so that they were showing off some skin too.

Ah, Uh, alright. But you still cant be here. Pool doesnt open until 530. You gotta wait another hour.

Colleen walked forward towards Lev, her eyes on his keys. 

Oh my gosh, you found my keys! she said in a sugary-sweet voice and reached out a hand to take them. 

Lev, took a step back and closed his hand firmly on them. 

No way lady, these are staff keys. 

Colleen took a step forward so that one side of her robe opened still further, revealing high up her thigh and ¾ of her right breast, her areola just peaking from beneath the cotton of the robe. 

No, sugar. Those are _my keys_. The girls and I were here last evening for some, ah, evening swimming sans bathing suits. One thing led to another, and I forgot to take my keys.

As if to emphasize her point, she raised one eyebrow superciliously, and undid the tie of her robe, revealing large, firm breasts, a big swollen belly and her 
sex. She smiled. 

She looked down at the cleaners crotch. He was getting hard. 

Seizing the opportunity, she notched up the charm and whispered in his ear, her hand making contact with his hardening manhood. She cupped him and nuzzled her nose against his earlobe and whispered, now how about those keys, sugar?

She held her other hand underneath his and let out a soft moan. An instant later she felt the keys drop into her hand.

Smiling inwardly, she took a step back, signaled to her two companions to follow her and they breezed past the two now-stunned cleaners. 

Tasha and Aless were barely able to contain their emotions of joy and scurried past Colleen, who was last to leave the Pool Area. 

She looked back at the two men, and blew a kiss. See you around fellas. Oh, and it looks like you missed a spot.

She let out a chuckle as she closed the door with a soft snap. 

++++++


----------



## Ssaylleb

excellent, keep em coming. i love this story


----------



## runningsoft

Chapter 12: Lazy Mornings

Barefoot, the three women giggled youthfully as they sauntered down the hall towards the elevator, towards freedom. 

I cannot_ believe _you pulled that off! said Tasha, wiping a tear from her eye, still laughing. 

I owe you so much, Colleen. You dont know how much youve saved me, said Aless. 

Colleen stopped; so did the others. She turned towards Aless. 

Oh yes I do. And your repayment will be to get big and fat for me and for Natasha. Were technically only on our third day of this cruise, and I speak for us all when I say we all have some more growing room.

Okay, so what are we going to do now? said Tasha, whose stomach chose at that very moment to let out a loud, hollow rumble.

How the fuck can you still be hungry? exclaimed Colleen

Tasha shrugged, Hollow leg? And they all laughed. 

They made their way uninterrupted to the suites and the three of them went into Tashas room. 

Aless excused herself to use the phone. 

Technically, I am still on call, so let me call my superior and see if there are any messages for me.

Okay, after that though, its time for your weigh-in. We wanna see how much youve added to your belly, said Colleen, who winked. 

Aless reached up the end of her short bathrobe, revealing one ballooning ass cheek and gave it a playful slap. 

Oh, dont tease unless you wanna play said Tasha, who let the innuendo trail off as she and Colleen entered the bathroom, flicking on the light. 

In the bathroom, the two girls stood and looked at themselves in the mirror. 

Oh, Lordy. I look like hell, said Colleen, examining the dark circles under her eyes and pulling a few strands of grass out of her tangled red hair. 

Tasha laughed, Yeah, you definitely look the worse. When you were crawling on your belly to get those bathrobes, your belly was touching the ground practically the whole time. Very sexy.

Yeah, she replied, It wasnt easy, especially with these big tits.

Colleen undid the knot of her robe and shrugged out of it, letting the fabric 
fall off her shoulders, then her waist, her to the floor. 

Tasha let out a wolf whistle, reaching over towards Colleen and grabbed a roll of back fat that accumulated under her arms and gave it a playful pinch. 

Oh, are we starting already? said Colleen in mock surprise. 

Ha, this was just a teaser. Im dead beat from last night, but I think I have enough energy left in the tank for a quickie.

Colleen felt her nipples harden as Tasha stepped behind her, letting her hands run down her back, out to her sides and rest on her expanded love handles. The warmth of her hands was comforting and she bent forward to look more closely at the new woman she saw in the mirror. 

Pretty, inquisitive eyes gazed back. Her cheeks looked a bit fuller, the hint of 
a double chin forming. She exaggerated it by tucking her chin. She laughed as did Tasha, who was playfully taking in the scenery with bedroom eyes who peaked out from around her shoulder. 

The hollow areas near her collar bones were fuller and her shoulders and upper arms looked softer. There were creases of fat that were not there the night before. She flexed and unflexed her arms and noted with relish, that they were less defined and more womanly, more shapely. 

She cupped her breasts to feel their heaviness. Indeed, they were larger. Probably small Ds by now. Her areola shone pink-red with health and vitality, her nipples perked up once again. 

Next Colleens eyes roamed over her belly, by far her most well-developed asset of the evenings binge. Still tight as a drum, it sagged slightly. She pinched and prodded herself, letting her and Tashas warm hands roam her surfaces. She lowered her hands to the bottom-most part of her belly and hefted her bulk up and let it fall with a satisfying droop. Slapping her belly lightly, she watched transfixed as her newly-added fat giggled. 

Closing her eyes and swaying slightly on the spot, she imagined the marvel that was going on inside her body. It was simple mathematics, she told herself. Calories in, versus calories out. The more you eat and the less you expend, the more weight you will gain. She could feel her stomach was now beginning to empty its banquet of rich food and process it; storing it as rich, lovely fat. 

Where would it find its new home? Her belly, her boobs? Ass and thighs? She grinned hungrily.

_All over my body. Rich, delicious fat._ She thought to herself, _The human body: what an incredible invention. _

She opened her eyes, continuing her examination. Turning side-profile she heard a sharp intake of breath that was her own as she saw that her stomach pooched forward several inches. Despite her digestion, her stomach looked like shes inhaled a watermelon. The contours of her belly were most prevalent around her belly button and sloped seductively towards her sex. Her monds was even chubby! She laughed aloud. 

Whats so funny, honey? Tasha trilled, still massaging her hands over her companions belly; hands arcing higher and lowerbig circles, small circles. 

Isnt the human body amazing? Think about it. Whatever we dont use as energy is stored as body fat. I laughed because even my monds is getting a bit chubby!

She let her hands fall to the region just above her sex and let her fingertips wander and felt them sink into her warm fat. 

A moment later, Tashas hands joined them, and the two women stood there. 
Colleen let out a soft moan and closed her eyes again. She withdrew her own hands and allowed Tasha to continue her erotic massage.

Her hands now free, she reached back and felt for her love handles and cupped them, at least a few inches of gain there too, she thought. 

Opening her eyes again, and still in side-profile, she smiled and noted with affection that her ass was at least 2 or 3 inches larger and had formed a lovely shelf, dimpling slightly at the sides. 

Lastly, she evaluated her thighs. They were touching at the tops, leaving the tiniest of gaps just below her sex. She sashayed her thighs back and forth, watching the ripple and slide across each other. 

She let out a moan as she felt Tashas fingers slithering lower, lower towards her sex. 

No, not yet she breathed huskily.

She turned around to face her lover, allowing Tasha to bring her hands down, cupping each bulging cheek. Their faces were mere millimeters away from each other; then they kissed briefly, then more passionately.

With fumbling fingers, Colleen tugged at the ends of Tashas bathrobe, and once the knot was loose. She felt a belly press forward, touching hers. She could feel its warmth and let her hands rest on Tashas belly. Rubbing, caressing, kneading, pinchingfeeling with her hands before seeing with her eyes: _Tasha was fat and getting fatter_. 

After what seemed like hours, the two broke off their kiss and giggled a bit. 

We are naughty, arent we? said Tasha, playfully brushing a lock of hair out of Colleens eyes, who grinned and nodded back. 

Okay, lets get a bit serious here. Time for my weight-in, said Colleen with the confidence of a surgeon, lecturing to a room full of interns. 
Tasha put a hand to her mouth and giggled as Colleen mock-marched towards the scale like she was charging off into battle. 

With each step, she could feel her body giggle, becoming more aware of her weight-gain. 

She placed one foot on the scale, then the other and watched as the numbers climbed, as she knew they would. 

Tasha spoke into an invisible microphone, On our last episode, the lovely Southern Belle, Colleen, managed to make the jump from 125 pounds to
133. She said, still watching the numbers climb, a grin spreading wider over her face.

And the damage for todays binging is. Said Tasha, now rolling her tongue in a mock-drum roll. 

Wow. 157. Wow. 

Yummers, said Tasha, thats a 14 pound addition. 

Colleen stepped off the scale, slightly pink in the face. She grinned and Tasha grinned back. 

Congratulations to me are in order, said Colleen, I am officially the heaviest I have ever been in my life.

Tasha gave her a hug and kiss and a large smack on her ass. 

Ouch!

Yeah, well something to remember the occasion by, said Tasha. 

Colleen looked back into the mirror and saw a large, red hand print on her left ass cheek. 

Now it was Tashas turn. 

Colleen gave her belly a hard poke and her finger sunk in deelply. 

I cannot wait to see what you are at now. You are totally bigger than me 
now, girlie.

Nuh uh.

She shrugged out of her bathrobe and was utterly surprised at what she saw. 
She looked like someone else from a long-distant past. 

She was still bloated from their night up by the Pool, and her belly was very large. She fingered her belly button, feeling the softness all around it. She laughed as the last time she looked at herself in the mirror she had the faintest definition of her abdominal muscles. Now she was beach ball round, firm and yet flabby.

She put her hands under her lower belly and drummed it with her fingertips, watching her entire belly ripple. She squished her belly from the sides, feeling it bunch up in the middle. Next, she began kneading and rolling her love handles. There would be no way that any shirt she now owned would sit properly ever again. The thought of constantly tugging down her shirt to hide her belly for the rest of her vacation was very erotic. She could feel herself becoming wet with desire. 

Her breasts had ballooned from barely being B-cups to very large Cs. She grinned and gave them a playful pinch and with thumb and forefinger and felt her nipples peak with desire. 

Her face was still slender, perhaps a bit puffier, but she was sporting a cute 
and endearing double chin. 

Lookin good, Puddin chimed Colleen, as she put her hands around Tashas middle and gave her a squeeze. 

I think youve gained the most weight around your belly, thighs and ass, As if to emphasize the point, she let her hands roam over Tashas behind and cupped each cheek, scooping and letting them fall. 

Easy with the merchandise, said Tasha, giving Colleens wandering hands a playful slap. 

She guessed that her love handles were about the same as Colleens which was saying something. About a 2-3 inch gain. Her ass was also larger too, probably a 2 inch gain. Her smooth thighs touched all the way to the tops and the bottom of her stomach was so distended that her lower belly seemed to melt into her monds. 

Time to hop on the scale, my lovely, said Colleen as she ushered Tasha towards her fate.

I was 116 before and 121 during our last weight-in
Colleen peered eagerly over Tashas belly to see the numbers before they stopped on: 

Hot damn, 148! Just like my room number.

You really know how to pack it on, Tasha. Seriously, I dont think Ive ever known anyone who could pack the poundage on in a single day.
Tasha shrugged, Well, Im not a novice you know. You remember the story I told you before. About my gal-pal Megan

Say no more, thunderthighs. And they kissed. 

It was true. Natasha knew that her many sessions of binge-eating with Megan over the years had forced her stomach to stretch. Even when she had managed to exercise and diet off those extra pounds, she always felt hungry. But rarely she gave in. Now, she was paying herself off in dividendsand then some.

Their kiss was suddenly interrupted by a light knock at the bathroom door. 
Looks like I didnt miss the fireworks afterall, said Aless, in the mock pose of a model, one arm on the door frame, a knee stuck out. 

She sashayed across the tiled floor towards the two naked, ballooned women. 

Looks like you didnt gain that 40 lbs like I thought you did, Tasha, said Aless, surveying her hungrily from top to bottom, the moonyou just looked so big and lovely under its light. 

Hahaha, sorry to disappoint! said Tasha as she felt Aless place a hand on her domed belly.

Love those welts though, said Aless, who gave them a pinch each. 

Yeah, well, Im the one to thank for that, said Colleen without a hint of regret. 

Hey now, those are already starting to bruise, said Tasha, with a smile taking Alesss hand, and besides, there are other areas of my big body you can pinch.

Is that an invitation? said Aless, eying Tasha hungrily

You know it 

She put a hand on Tashas belly again, this time really taking stock, so how much fat have you added to this thing? 20 pounds?

Nope, but she did add an impressive 27lbs. And that includes all yesterdays breakfast through lunch and through our late-late-late night dinner, said 
Colleen. 

And what about you? said Aless, eyeballing Colleens naked form

Only 14 lbs. I guess its decent. Ive never been heavier, so thats kinda cool.

Aless grinned at the pair of them and clapped her hands together. 

Oh, I am so happy for the both of you. And we still have a little over half the trip remaining.

Aless dropped her robe and stepped confidently towards the scale. 

I am thinking I have gained only a little, maybe 5 pounds or so.

Colleen raised an eyebrow, Wow, that is a good guess.

Aless shrugged, It has been a while, I may be a bit off. 

She stuck her tongue out playfully and patted her swollen belly; clearly not 
believing her own words. A former woman who was slave to being a feedee as well as feeder knew exactly much weight she had gained that evening. But she wasnt about to let Natasha or Colleen know that. 

I was 129 before I met you guys, said Aless almost if she was reading the weather. 

I have gained weight everywhere. Boobs, belly, ass. Probably more in the ass though. My face is still pretty.

Arent we self-confident, said Tasha playfully. 

Well, I have been over 200 pounds before, this is nothing. Said Aless. 

Colleen was first to call out her new reading. And it looks like141.

Not bad, not bad at all. Said Aless.

How did you manage to gain 12 pounds last evening? You joined us so late. 
We had been stuffing our greedy little faces all morning and afternoon, said Colleen, who was quite astonished. 

Well, I may as well let you know that as soon as I knew you were booth feeder and feedee, I took the liberty of having a snack before coming into the Pool Area, said Aless.

Now that you mention it, said Tasha, I seem to recall your eveningware looking a tad snug.

Aless simply grinned as she strode over to the mirror, twisting this way, 
turning that way. Then Tasha and Colleen came over. 

Looks like were havin a Pose Off said Tasha, stepping between the two girls, putting a hand around each girl and giving their love handles a sensual squeeze. 

And biggest boobs goes toColleen!

Naturally, she said, a smug look on her face, and they all laughed. 

The girls turned to the side.

Hmm, I think its a tie between Tasha and Aless for this one, said Colleen. 

I dont agree, said Aless, matter-of-factly. She stood next to Tasha. 

I dunno Aless, I think Im a bit bigger, said Tasha, Look here.And she stood side-profile next to Aless. 

It was true. While Alesss belly protruded further out than Tashas, Tashas stomach was overall more round and she had bigger love handles and had more back fat.

Yes, you are correct, said Aless. But I adore your love handles. I look like I am pregnant.

No you dont sweetie. You look like a hungry girl who wants to be fed up.
Aless threw back her head and laughed; her belly and boobs giggled playfully, invitingly.

Oh, I love your laugh, said Colleen, putting a hand on Alesss shoulder and giving her a playful squeeze. 

Aless looked into Colleens eyes and winked. 

Okay, one more category to go, said Tasha, And that is Biggest Ass.

Hands down, its gotta be Colleen.

You think? said Tasha. 

No, said Aless with mock-uncertainty, but we need a closer inspection.
Colleen, taking the hint backed up into Aless, allowing her ass to meet the girth of the other girls belly. 

Oomph! said Aless, who was not expecting it and who in turn backed into Tasha. 

Hey now! said Tasha, giving Aless a pinch on her back fat. 

Aless pushed Collen forward and dropped to her knees. She put her cheek against the hot flesh of Colleens ass and then slowly began placing small kisses here and there. 

Colleen leaned forward, edging herself to the counter and allowing Aless a better vantage point. 

She felt a slender finger enter her ass as another hand reached around and began massaging her sex. Instantly, she became wet with desire. Alesss fingers slid in easily. 

Ohhhhh, moaned Colleen, going a bit weak in the knees. 

Tasha, who could only watch, began massaging her own sex and grabbing her left breast; biting her lower lip in ecstasy. 

Colleen began panting heavily as Aless continued her assault. 

Youre gonna cum for me, sweetie, said Aless huskily. I want to you come all over me.

Y-y-your going to get that wish, stammered Colleen as she gripped the counter hard fighting off the urge to collapse. 

Tipping her pelvis, so that it angled more towards Aless, she felt the pressure of her sex reach breaking point and felt a hot liquid streaming down her thighs, saturating Aless, who too was also breathing heavily. 

Yeah baby, yeah! Cum for me, all over me!

Mmmmmmmmooooohhhh! cried Colleen as her body exerted a second, 
viscous effort, before she collapsed to the floor, gasping for air, her legs spasming. 

Aless, coated in Colleens sweet juices licked her fingers, savoring the experience when she gazed over to Tasha, whose face was screwed up with concentration. She was close to coming too. It would be a shame for her to do it all by herself. She needed some help. 

Come here big girl, let me finish you off. I want to be your reward for being so patient. Said Aless, crooking an eager finger. 

Tasha stood over Aless, spreading her sex. Abruptly, She felt two fingers enter her and one finger enter her ass. It was too much. Again. And her body delivered. 

Ohohohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmyyyyyyyygooooood! screamed Tasha.

For the second time in the evening, Aless was covered in another womans sweet juices. 

She was panting like a hungry animal, screaming with desire just like Tasha as her bulging stomach was coated with the hot liquid. 

Yes, Yes, Yes! Give it to me, I want you to cum all over me. Cum on by belly!

Clutching the wall for support, Tasha slowly lowered herself to the floor and lay there, her chest rising and falling with her recent exertion. 

Aless, you fucking minx. I love you! breathed Tasha. 

Yeah, me too, came the faint voice that was Colleen. 

Well, with all this love spreading around, surely its not too much trouble for someone to satisfy me. And she drew a question mark on her belly.

Colleen rolled over onto her side, her pendulous breasts and belly seccumbing to gravity said, oral or anal?

Aless, still stroking a finger all along her belly, now making little swirls from Natashas juices, looked at them both hungrily, I want it all.

Darlin, youre in for a treat. Said Colleen. 

Hefting herself up on hands and knees, she exited the bathroom, with Aless 
and Tasha following. 

When Aless walked past her, she hooked her ankle, so that she fell and landed on the semi-plush carpeting. Then she pounced like a lioness on top of her. 

This was unexpected. Aless thought that for sure the evenings events would have more than taxed the older girls resolve. She was wrong. Aless writhed and wriggled in mock struggle that fooled no one. It was a struggle that was making her more and more horny. 

But Colleen, you are so big and fat, you might crush me. Do you want that on your conscience? Who will feed you then?

Colleen slid back a bit pinning down Alesss thighs. She leant forward so that her breasts rested upon Alesss swollen belly. 

Honey, Im going to ravage your cute little puss. Im going to tease your asshole. Youre going to beg me to end it, to make you cum all over this room. 
But Im not going to let you." 

Oh, but you must. Dont tease me! cried Aless.

Colleen heard the earnestness in the maids voice. True, she wanted to draw the sexual act out as long as she possibly could; she also recognized that neither girl had made Aless cum yet. 

Tasha sauntered over to Aless and Colleen, locked in a sort of wrestling embrace. 

Mind if I join?

By all means, threes company. You know that. Said Colleen with a wink.

K, hold on a sec. I wanna take a picture of myself to send to my friend 
Megan. Shes probably dying to see how big you two have made me.

Tasha went over to the dresser, fumbling until she found her iphone and switched to camera and snapped a photo and made a kissy face as she took a tantalizing shot of herself side-profile, exposing ample belly, breast and ass that would have Megan begging to know what the fuck happened only over a few short days. 

Quickly, she pressed send, or thought she did before putting the phone down and returning to the fray. 


++++++


A still-sleepy Megan looked at her alarm clock that showed 6:14am. 

_Who the fuck is messaging me at this hour?_ she thought groggily as she reached for her iphone, still attached to the charger and vibrating. 
Bleary-eyed, she thumbed to the FaceTime application of her phone. It was a message from Natasha. 

I wonder what shes got in store for me now? smiled Megan as she accepted the link. 

The picture was dark, but she could hear voices. Female voices. 

Tasha, can you hear me? Hello? she said into her phone. 

But there was no reply. 

She propped herself up on one elbow, and angled her phone so that she could 
see a bit more clearly. 

Tasha, in her haste had hit the FaceTime app on her phone, which acted as a video steaming between iphones instead of taking the photo she thought she did. 

Ugh, the silly girl must have meant to send me a picture and not a video but must have pressed the wrong button. Sighed Megan. Tasha was always doing that! 

Sitting up a bit straighter, she now saw the silhouette of a body with light behind it. Someone was blocking her view. 

It was Natasha, and she was enormous. 

Holy shit! cried Megan, bringing a hand to her mouth. Her friend was massive. Tits ballooning, belly bulging, ass expanding. She couldnt remember a time when she saw her friend get so big so fast. 

As the figure of Tasha stepped away from the lens, the light in the background revealed a scene of what looked like the suite room. Two women appeared to be on the floor, naked and engaged in sexual activity. 

From what she could tell, a woman with red hair who looked a bit older, was fingering and sucking the breast of a slightly smaller girl with shorter brown hair. 

She gasped when she saw Tasha descend into view and kiss the short-haired brunette on the lips and then kiss the red-head as she lowered her pussy towards the mouth of the brunette. 

She could hear grunting and moaning from all three of the women. She couldnt be sure who was which, but she saw Tasha now flipping the brunette girl on her side and finger her from behind while the red-head fingered her from the front. 

The moaning got louder and louder and Megan could feel herself getting wet, despite herself. 

Here was her best friend, having sex with two strangers. Strangers! Well, she new Tasha and knew there had to be an explanation. And besides, she couldnt help herself watching three gorgeous women who looked like they had been fed Thanksgiving Turkeys, naked and fucking each other as if their lives depended on it. 

This is better than porn, though Megan as she reached a hand between her legs and began massage her sex. 

Meanwhile, back in the suite, Tasha was busily fingering Alesss ass and planting big sloppy kisses on her back and shoulders while Colleen was fingering her pussy and massaging her breasts, all the while tonguing her while they made out. 

Im. Going. To. Cum. Soon. Cried Aless, who was panting like shed run a marathon. 

Colleen reacted by increasing her efforts, I know, I can feel you contract on my fingers. I want you to gush for me.

Ugh, Ugh, Ugh, OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH! cried Aless, as her pussy erupted for the first time in a long time a geyser of her honey liquid, coating Colleens lower belly and legs. 

Her legs twitching from the effort, Aless felt her body shudder before she passed out. 

Ive never seen someone gush that hard before. Said Colleen panting, licking her fingers. 

Nor have I, said Tasha, who took Colleens free hand and licked her fingers.

Mmmm, she tastes good, doesnt she? said Colleen

Like honey said Tasha. 

And the two girls kissed. Slowly at first, then more vigorously. 

From what Megan could tell from the screen, the brunette had cummed so forcefully that she had passed out and now Tasha and the other red-head were making out wildly. 

All of a sudden the picture went blank on Megans screen; the battery of Tashas iphone dead; but not before Megan had a release of her own. She put the phone down on her night stand as she felt hot liquid running down her thigh. 

She smiled before turning over, waiting for sleep to come and thinking about 
what kind of message she would write to Natasha the following morning. 

++++++


----------



## Ssaylleb

excellent! keep em coming


----------



## runningsoft

Chapter 13: The Third Day of Vacation

When waking up after a raucous night of over-indulging, there are only two things that can make the evening feel like it wasnt worth it. Hangovers and poor sleeping positions. 

Ugh, moaned Tasha as she rolled onto her side and brought a hand to the side of her neck. It was sore and painful as she massaged it and knew that she had passed out on the floor and not in the comfy bed that lay a few feet from her. 

Rubbing her eyes and running a hand through her tangled hair, she righted herself so that she was lying on her back and backed herself up so that she was resting upright against the edge of the bed. Taking stock of the situation, she shivered and realized that the blanket that covered her had been yanked off by a sleeping Aless who turned over and now lay cozied up against Tashas thigh. 

Smiling, she brushed a strand of hair out of her eyes and gazed at her sleeping companion. That was when she noticed Colleen, who had apparently taken the comforter and lay sleeping a few feet away on her back, snoring slightly. 

She glanced at the clock, which read 12:45pm. Not wanting to wake them just yet, Tasha eased herself up quietly and went to the bathroom to get a glass of water. 

She chucked to herself when she looked in the mirror. It was about what she had expected. A large belly, boobs and ass stared back at her and she half-smirked and her eyes held that mischievous glare. Grabbing a tooth glass, she swallowed 4 cups and watched her stomach distend slightly from the water bloat. After finishing off a fifth glass _to get the taste of sex out of my mouth_ she told herself, she let her hands wander and roam her new physique. 

She didnt look nearly as stuffed when the three girls had their pose off in the mirror, but her body had retained a significant amount of fat, particularly, she was pleased to see, in her breasts. 

Glad to see youve ladies have decided to join the program, she said to herself as she squeezed and cupped them. 

Lazily, she let her hands fall to her waist as she put her hands on her hips, 
twisting from side to side and caressing her beautiful belly and love handles. 

Yep, definitely bigger, she noted between pinching handfuls. 
She gave herself one last appraising look in the mirror before coming back in the living room. 

Despite the slight mess the trio had made early in the AM, they didnt manage to break anything other than the leg off one chair. 

_I definitely dont remember doing that, _she thought with a smirk. 
Just then her belly gurgled and she gave it a satisfying pat. She would need to eat soon. Walking over to the dresser, she looked for some clothes but not before noticing that her phone was off the charger, the battery drained dead.

Damn, she said, remembering that she had texted Megan with a sexy photo. 
I wonder what she thought of my little update?

_But had Tasha stuck around for a minute or so, she would have noticed there was a message in her inbox..._

Placing the phone on the charger, she rummaged for a pair of booty shorts and a baby doll tee. The shorts were very snug and came to rest about an inch below her love handles. Her shirt, which said bebe on it, rested about 3 inches above her hips, exposing a large patch of fleshy skin, and showed off Tashas belly ring. 

The perfect muffin top, came a voice from behind her. 

Turning around, she saw Aless smiling back at her from beneath the nest of blankets on the floor, propped up on one arm. 

Good morning, cutie, said Tasha. 
Aless smiled and sat up, reaching her arms high into the air and making that 
noise people do that resembles a baby dinosaur. As she did so, the sheets fell away and Tasha was pleased to see she wasnt the only porker. 

Alesss breasts swung healthily low on her chest which met up with the top of a cute pot-belly. 

Noting Natashas central gaze, Aless gave them a little shake and they both laughed. 

It doesnt look like your clothes will be fitting you for much longer, said Aless. 

Natasha strode across the room and knelt beside Aless. I suppose not. Ill have to do some emergency shopping when we dock on a few islands. You know, something that will give this thing, she rubbed her belly, some more growing room.

<gurgle, gurgle>

Oh, it sounds like someone else is hungry, said Natasha as she watched Alesss hands cradleher belly and began to massage it. 

I am absolutely starving. 

Should we wake Colleen and order in room service? Or should we go up to grab a banquet lunch in the main hall?

Aless sat thinking for a few moments, Hmmm. Well, I know that the food will be fresher if we order room service and that because you and Colleen are Suite guests, you have no limit on the amount of food you order.

Thats settled then. Would you do the honors, Aless? said Tasha gesturing to the phone. 

Certainly. Aless rolled over and hoisted herself up and went to the edge of the bed, taking the phone off its cradle. 

Tasha walked over to her and gave her a kiss on the cheek and began to fondle her belly.

We just cant seem to keep our hands off each other, said Aless, who in turn, reached into Tashas booty shorts, allowing her hands to come into contact with the warm flesh. 

After a time, the broke apart and Aless made the food arrangements. 
While Aless was busy ordering, Tasha knelt down to where Colleen was and surveyed her. 

She had the comforter pulled all the way up her face so that only a nose peaked out from beneath it and a mass of red hair. She was on her back with one leg draped over a fallen arm chair. 

How can anyone be comfortable like that? chucked Tasha as she put her hands over the material which covered Colleens belly and began to rub her. 

After a moment, she began to stir, Mmmmmm, thats nice. She sighed as she opened her eyes, yawning slightly. 

Good morning Princess Pounds, said Tasha affectionately. 

Well dont you look swell yourself? 

The irony not lost, Tasha leaned forward and lifted up her shirt a bit to reveal her belly some more. 

Colleen leaned forward and put a hand on it, What a cute little buddha belly you are growing.

And a set of tits to match, sort of.

Well, if you are going to grow em ripe like mine, its going to take a lot more eating, darlin

I know, said Tasha, Which is why we ordered breakfast, er, umm, lunch to have in our suite.

Colleen looked at her appraisingly for a moment, Dont you think we should freshen up? It kinda smells like sex in here.

Haha. We can shower later. Besides, theres something naughty about having food after sex.

Tasha helped Colleen to her feet, who stumbled slightly. 

Aah! My legs gone pins and needles! she stammered putting her weight on Tasha until the senation slowly passed and she could stand on her own. 

And thats why we dont sleep like a savage beast with our leg up on a chair, silly. Said Tasha. 

Across the room, Aless put down the phone and called over, Hey chubby bunnies! I have ordered you two of everything from the breakfast menu, choosing only the richest items. I asked the chef to add extra hollandaise sauce and a few extra jars of syrup.

Youre a treasure, said Colleen who strode / limped over and gave her a peck on the mouth, putting an arm around her and squeezing a love handle. 

Aless looked up to the ceiling and shrugged her shoulders, What kind of maid would I be if I didnt make sure all the wants and needs of the guests werent met.

Tasha was now over at the far side of the room, righting one of the fallen chairs and putting the broken one off to the side, clearing a space for their breakfast. 

I probably shouldnt be seen, said Aless as a moment later, there came a knock on the door. 

Good thinking, said Tasha, who waited for Aless to disappear into the bathroom and for Colleen to drape the comforter over her large frame. 

Room 148, breakfast for two? said the waiter, a slim tanned and well-muscled man. 

Tasha opened the door and let him roll the large silver cart, not unlike the one 
Aless had prepared for them the evening before, to the far side of the room where Colleen sat, cross-legged and pretending to read an old newspaper from the day before. 

There cutlery and glasses are here, he said pointing to a cabinet, Juices and Coffee are here. Your food there, another wave of the hand, and your desserts are under here in the cooler.

The what? said Natasha, But we only ordered

Sometimes I dont know why I bother, said Colleen with a ruffle of her newspaper, Of course there are desserts. Ive been saying it this entire trip. 
You are much too skinny my dear. A little meat on those bones wont go unnoticed.

She lowered her newspaper and gave Tasha a knowing smile, and the waiter too could not help but notice that this girl beside him definitely was a fine, full-figured woman. 

Catching his obvious stare at Tashas belly, Colleen stirred the pot once more, 
What do you think of herRaul? she said squinting to read his name badge. 

Me miss?

Yes. Do you think my friend here could use an extra dessert or two? Or three? she said the last few words with a winning smile and cocked an eyebrow. 

IuhYes miss. You do look lovely. DaI mean pretty. He began to blush.

Tasha thanked him , tipped him and could hear Colleen laughing from across the room as she let Raul out and closed, then locked the door. 

Hahaha. You didnt see him stare at you, my dear. she laughed, tossing the paper and getting up to set the table for them. 

He wasnt interested in this ol thing she said, patting her gut. 

Oh, he most certainly was. You were making him blush. And he was getting hard.

HA! said Tasha. 

I bet just now he wanted nothing more than to bend your fanny over this breakfast table and ravage that sweet little biscuit of yours. She teased as she bit seductively into a large strawberry, a little red juice running down her face. 

Tasha laughed as she helped Colleen finish setting up the table for three and pulling up the cart next to the table. 

What do you think the desserts are? said Colleen looking at Tasha.

Search me. Aless ordered the food while I was giving you your good morning belly rub wake up call.

They are three Black Out Cheesecakes, came Alesss hollow voice from the bathroom door. 

You can come out, hes long gone.

Aless skipped / strode to the others and opened the bottom drawer and pulled out the decadent desserts. These are for us for later. They need to thaw a bit, as she put them on the counter next to their little dining table. 

The three of them sat down and tucked into their food. Aless clearly had pull in the kitchens, for the staff had prepared a decadent meal. 

Oven-roasted potatoes, swimming in garlic, rosemary and olive oil; eggs with cheese prepared three different ways; mountains of bacon and sausages; and stacks upon stacks of pancakes. 

Aless was very specific to the cook that the clients who she was ordering for did not care about calories and that he should prepare the food for hungry girls who love to eat.

Oh, my god! These are the best eggs I have ever eaten, said Tasha drowning her second helping with the hollandaise sauce. 

Careful Tasha, or you are going to get fat eating like that, said Aless in a scornful motherly tone that fooled nobody. 

Taking the bait she retorted, So what if I dont mind being a bit bigger? What if I dont mind gaining weight so that my clothes wont fit and my body grows and grows?

Ladies, ladies, said Colleen, youre going to make me wet over here and I havent even finished my coffee. And they all laughed. 

++++++

About 90 minutes later, most of the food was cleared off the silver cart except for a few pieces of potato and a sausage link or two. Combined, the ladies each ate over 5 helping of the rich breakfast that would have normally filled a starving trucker on a single serving. 

I dont think I could eat any more right now, said Colleen who was dabbing her forehead. 

Dont be silly, we still have 3 Black Out Cheesecakes to complete. Said Aless, who struggled to her feet and walked over to the table where she had 
lain them to thaw. 

I think Im going to have to side with Colleen on this one, said Tasha, who was also looking like she went 5 rounds in the ring, and was perspiring. 

Aless turned, hands on her large hips, You two are no fun. Wheres your sense of adventure, when will you ever eat like this again?

Colleen thought for a long second before answering. How about this: we all take a bit of a nap, go for a tan in the private lounge and we can have the cheesecakes there? I am up for skipping the islands today. Im more interested in going to the Bahamas tomorrow anyway.

Awww, I wish I could! cried Aless, I have the late shift today and was hoping to get in some more stuffing with you guys

Tasha, noting the dejection in her voice said ,do you think you could meet us in the Tanning Lounge later? Like get a shift change or something?

Its possible she said.

Then its settled. Said Colleen, who, leaning back in her chair let out a long yawn and slowly stood up and headed for the bathroom. 

Going to weigh yourself? said Aless, eyes sparkling.

I wasnt, but I could. 

Okay, lets weigh ourselves then nap properly for a few hours before we binge again said Tasha.

Colleen stepped onto the scale first. She was stark naked, not having troubled to get dressed once the food arrived. Several times when she was eating her pancakes, syrup had dribbled off the edge and landed on her belly. 
With a thickening finger, she had dabbed it up and sucked it off her finger 
most suggestively. 

Cmon, cmon, theres a que back here! said Tasha, somewhat impatient. 

She had really tried to eat modestly this morning, but secretly hoped she had gained a fair amount. Nothing tremendous like the previous weigh-in. She knew, deep down, that she would have to start cutting back before the end of the trip. I mean, there was her friends and family she would have to come back to. And then there was school. People would talk, they always did. 
Her thoughts were interrupted as Colleen let out a groan. 

Ugh, only 4 pounds.

Aless came close to her and peered down at the scale. So that makes you?

I am officially 161 pounds of amazing woman. 

She smiled and stepped off the scale, allowing Aless to check her weight. 

What do you think the damage will be? said Tasha, now getting closer and peering at the numbers on the scale as they slowly climbed upward. 

Well, I knew I had to put in some shift work this afternoon, but I really saved room to grow.

But how are you going to fit into your old maids uniform. You must be 25 pounds overweight. Surely someone will notice? said Colleen.

Ah, but you are forgetting that I have connections on this ship. I have a new uniform that wont rouse suspicionI had him give it to the kitchen staff to stash inside the cart.

She winked before continuing. In addition to knowing the kitchen staff very well, I also know the head of linen services. A middle aged, fairly attractive but hairy man, Jose.

Oooooooh! said Tasha and Colleen.

When I get these desires to binge-eat, I promise the cook amazing sex in return for the richest food he can create for me. And as for the uniforms, well, Jose likes his women a bit bigger too, so he doesnt mind giving me a new uniform every now and then in exchange for a session of passionate loving just so he can tell me how sexy he finds me as I get fatter.

He sounds like a swell guy, said Colleen.

He is, said Ales, sometimes I think he gives me a uniform an extra size too large in the hopes I will gain even more weight than I mean to.

They all laughed. 

Drum roll please.and the new damage comes to: 148! Tied with the lovely Tasha!

Tasha leant in and poked the girl hard in the small of the back, which caused her frame to ripple slightly. 

You mean you were tied with me but that was before this mornings pig-out fest.

Flashing her mischevious grin again, Tasha belly-bumped Aless off the scale, which made her giggle, and she watched the numbers ascend

Surveying herself in the mirror as she always did, Tasha noted that she might have added some more poundage. Her ass, belly and thighs looked about the same, perhaps a smidge larger. Her belly always pooched out, but that was always from the food...With the help of Colleen and Aless, she wriggled out of her clothing, now slightly syrup-stained from breakfast until she was just wearing an overly tight, fabric-strained thong. 

Colleen let out a wolf whistle and tried to pluck it away, making it snap, but was barely able to get her finger between the fabric and Tashas large love handles. 

Hey, no fair, darlin 

Dont hey darlin me, smiled Tasha, you two have conspired me to blow through all the clothes I brought on this trip. Almost nothing fits!

but you look so pretty in your too-small clothes, crooned Aless who was now breathing a little heavier now, her chest rising and falling at the anticipated weight gain of Natasha. 

.156woah, what?!?

Whats the matter? said Colleen with concern.

this cant be right, I made sure not to eat as much as either of you today and I still gained a ton of weight.

But as quickly as her concern had come, it had vanished. Hey, this was still her vacation. She still had time to lose some of the weight, right? Colleen and 
Aless would surely assist her if she asked them toright?

Ah, its nothing, just the shock of it all. She said, hitching a smile back onto her slightly-chubby face.

The smile seemed to satisfy both girls, who in turn smiled back. 

Okay, my chubby trio, lets grab a quick nap and maybe a quick rinse before our evening adventure. I love cuddling next to Colleens fatness, but I dont want to be stuck to her, said Aless, indicating the various syrup patches on Colleens belly and tits. 

har, har. SO FUNNY said Colleen, who pressed her belly to Alesss and pulled away. 

Ewwww! she said in mock digust before drawing the water in the shower. 

Several minutes later, three bloated, beautiful and very sleepy women crawled into bed dreaming happily about the evening to come

++++++++


----------



## Ssaylleb

yay worth waiting for


----------



## runningsoft

For those who have been inquisitive, I have finally assuaged to your wishes and added an avatar photo. I hope that satisfies my female fans. 

For my regular readers: new chapters are coming


----------



## runningsoft

Chapter 14: Messages from Megan

It was about 5pm when Aless silently crept out of bed and made her way into the bathroom to prepare for work. Knowing she wouldnt mind, she borrowed Tashas make-up bag and began doing herself up. Not sluttly, but just enough to make it appear that she just didnt come back from a food-frenzied sex-fest. 

After twenty or so minutes of freshening up, she searched for where she had put her maids uniform. Walking naked across the room (she wasnt going to ask to borrow fresh bra and panties without permission, that was definitely a deal breaker among girls), she tip-toed past the bed towards their demolished eating area to the cart. The pastry chef had folded it neatly concealed inside the compartment where the cheesecakes were. 

_No doubt, he would hope I would put on a freezing uniform so that he could see my hardened nipples_, she thought with a sigh. 

He was a good man. Maybe she would let him have a freebie just this once. 

But it wasnt where she thought she had placed it to thaw out. Searching under this and over that, she finally found her uniform, slightly bunched up underneath Tashas charging iphone. 

Aless picked up the phone and gently moved it off her uniform, but accidentally thumbed the unlock feature and somehow activated the camera application. 

There was a small flash and a shutter-click which startled Aless who dropped the phone on the carpet, where the phone emitted yet another small flash and shutter-click.

Oh, fuck. What did I do? she hissed. 

But not wanting to do any further damage, this time she picked the phone up by its edges and carefully placed it back on the drawer. 

She hurried into her uniform, which was tight against her waist, thighs and ass. Barely zipping them up and thumbing the side-fastener, she put on the top, which was uncomfortably tight at the top third. She noted that it had been tailored recently so that whoever wore it would be showing ample cleavage. 

Jose is going to get it when he sees what size top of uniform he gave me! she groaned. Gathering the rest of her things, she wrote a small note to Tasha about the phone mishap and a number where they would most likely reach her during the afternoon and silently let herself out. 

++++++

*<brr brr brr>*

Megan, resting in her backyard getting a tan put down her novel, 50 Shades of Grey and reached past the pitcher of chilled margarita and picked up her iphone. 

<Natasha: 2 new photos> 

Propping herself up on one elbow, she thumbed through to the images and gasped at what she saw. 

The first was of what she believed to be one of the girls from the evening before. The chunky one with short brown hair and the cute face. The camera was tilted and the half of face that she could see looked surprised. 

_was it by accident?_ she thought.

Scanning the rest of the photo, she could see the girl a little on the pale side and completely naked. Her breasts hung forward as if she was reaching for something, making her look all the more inviting. She has a cute pot-belly that curved over a thicker waist with love handles that lead towards a tastefully designed inverted triangle just above her sex, the rest was bald. 

Woah. Said Megan, taken a little aback. She knew Tasha quite well and noted she had been with other girls before. But to send her a trophy shot of another woman. Well, that was new to her. 

Thumbing to the second image, it was of the same girl. This time it looked like the photo was taken from beneath, as if an ant happened to get a lucky peakaboo. Her legs were slightly parted and her mouth was agape, her brown hair slightly covering what was quite a truly beautiful face. From this view, 
Megan could make out more of her sex and ass both of which looked nice and tight. Her belly looked amplified now really hanging forward giving the illusion that she might be pregnant. He breasts were also much bigger from this vantage point and she could make out hardened, erect nipples. 

Closing the images and putting her phone down she topped off her Margarita and drained it in 2 large gulps, careful not to give herself a brain freeze before reminiscing on the email she had written to Natasha a few short hours ago:

_Hey you pretty little thing. Or maybe I should say not so little. Ummso, I think last night by accident you turned your phone to video and I caught some, well, lets just say I could have been the fourth member of your little gathering last evening / this morning. 

It was dark, but I could totally tell it was you. That hair, your bodyObviously, you have made a few fast friends already on your trip  and you look absolutely amazing  HOW MUCH WEIGHT HAVE YOU GAINED?!?!?!?  so shoot me a message, or maybe we can do some Face Time. I would love to hear your voice, and to seemore of your adventure 

Hope you are making great use of having an extra helping of food since Im not there. 

Love, Megan_

She laughed to herself not wanting to put into writing that she actually had been the fourth member of the group who got off to watching three other girls plow each other into sexual oblivion. But she would tell Tasha whenever she heard back from her. 

With the images of the unknown girl still burned freshly in her mind, Megan began to scan her own body. She was wearing a green and blue designed bikini with white strings on either side. She propped herself up on both elbows and watched with interest as a not-so-small roll of fat pooched forward, eclipsing the top of her bikini bottoms. Squeezing her thighs, her olive skin came together in the center and she scissored her legs back and forth, watching the slightly thicker thighs caress each other. 

Looking over her shoulder to left and to right to make sure no nosy neighbor was around  there were none  she untied her bikini bottoms and lay back down again, letting a hand slither down past a neatly trimmed landing strip and into her sex. Then, slowly, she reached for her iphone

++++++++

Tasha woke with a stir and glanced at the bed side clock. It read 7:45pm. 

Holy fuck, she whispered to herself but then realized that he was alone in her bed. Where was Colleen, why didnt she wake her up?

Thoughts racing and mouth suddenly very dry, she headed into the bathroom for a drink of water and to figure out what to do next. As she flicked on the lights, she stared into the mirror then let out a laugh. 

In her own shade of lipstick, there was a message, hastily scrawled in Colleens hand reading: 

_Woke up and got hungry. Took a cheesecake back to my room and to get dressed for tonight. Bring your appetite _

She laughed aloud again and headed into the main room, stretching and spilling a bit of water onto the floor in the process. 

_While were out, Im definitely going to have to call room service to fix this bombshell _she thought to herself. 

Looking for something decent to wear, she noticed that her phone was blinking and next to it another note. This time it was from Alessandra: 

_Dearest Tasha, 

As I was getting ready for work, I accidently did something with your phone when I was trying to get my uniform from underneath it. I think it took a photo of two of me or something, but I was in a hurry and didnt want to make things worse. Check it out for me? If they are good, you can keep them. 
I wont say no if you want to do retakes,

XOXO 

Aless_

Seriously, what is with all these friggin notes, she said aloud, half joking, half seriously. 

Picking up her phone, she saw 1 new photo message from Megan. 

Intrigued, she thumbed the lock and went to the image and let out a gasp. It was taken at arms length and slightly from above. It was a sprawled-out Megan on a towel, no doubt tanning from her darker than normal complexion that Tasha knew so intimately. She was completely naked, breasts falling to the sides from their C-cupped weight, a sizeable belly and a rich landing strip. The bottom of the message was captioned Call Me, My Lovely

Tasha didnt need asking twice. 

After a few pips, she heard that familiar voice she knew and loved so much. 

MEGS!

TASHA!

Oh my god!nice naked piclooking chubby---wait! they both stopped and laughed, realizing each was talking over the other. 

Hold on, let me put you Face Time and then we can SEE each other. Offered Megan.

Okay, said Tasha who hung up and waited for her phone to ring again. 

Ahh, thats better each said and for the first few seconds, each girl gazed at the other, wide eyed and smiling. 

Okay, so thats quite the sexy photo you sent me Megs

Not nearly as sexy as the ones you sent me. And the video from last night.

Huh? said Tasha.

Megan sighed making Natasha laugh, clearly someone has been too busy stuffing their little wittle tummy over there on that tugboat and not reading her emails

Megan explained to an astonished Tasha about the evening before, her own little indulgence and of the two photos she received a little while ago.

and so you see, concluded Megan, that is why I sent you MY little photo.
Tasha giggled, why not up the ante a little. You are looking quite a bit chubby over there my dear.

Megan pulled her phone away to display to her friend that she was in her jammies, which were tight across the bust and her midriff. Not as big and fat as you are. Besides, cameras add 10 pounds and we just finished dinner.

Well, my camera added a few more than yours I can say, said Tasha who go up and positioned her phone on a chair from the dining area and placed both 
in front her large, vacant bed. 

Ohh, am I getting a show over here?

But of course, said Tasha as she got into the center of the bed, the better to allow Megan to observe her new gain. 

OH-MY-GOD! Tasha, you are like a blimp! Are you pregnant or something?

Hah, clearly not. Ive just taken the opportunity to let myself go a bit.

More like go off a cliff.

For the next 40 minutes Tasha told her long-time companion of how she met Colleen at the first dinner party, how she was an experienced feeder/feedee and was just a lovely and amazing woman. Then, of how they encountered Aless by chance as they were in the early beginnings of feeding each other up, trying to secretly (but not so secretly) get the other so amazingly fat. 

But Tasha, it seems entirely impossible for you to gain so much weight so quickly. I mean, to go from a stringy 116 pounds to a staggering 156 in only a few short days. There cant possibly be a food rich enough and easily digestable enough for you to get so fatis there?

But Tasha had already dashed off screen and returned with two large desserts and a fork. 

These suckers, she said popping the lid off of one and scooting her butt closer to the phone, the better to see her friend with, are called Black Out Truffle Cheesecakes.

Megan gaped in awe. 

They have 5,700 calories. PER SLICE. 8 slices in all. She finished her sentence with a huge forkful. 

Quickly doing the math, Megan cried, thats like a two or so days worth of calories in one piece, eight times over!

No wonder Ive gotten so fat so quickly, Tasha smiled. Personally, I think it does something to the metabolism so that whatever you eat, no matter how little, your body converts it into fat. And not even ugly fat.

I noticed! said Megan, I mean for 156 pounds, you should look all gross, but you dont. You are big and beautiful in all the right places, nothing is super saggy or anything.

Tasha beamed, stood up and did a slow turn for Megan, careful not to leave any parts of her body out. 

Im getting hot over here, said Megan, slightly out of breath. 

I know, me too.

Want to watch me eat while you masturbate and then you eat and I 
masturbate? said Megan.

Me first, I havent eaten in a while and these cakes are calling my name.

Tasha repositioned her iphone so that the field of view focused on the bed allowing the screen to capture everything and that she could still see Megan. She leaned against the headboard and began feeding herself mercilessly while she could hear and see Megan begin to undress. For some reason, it seemed that the cheesecakes were going down a bit easier this time. Tasha was done 1/3 of a cake already and didnt feel full, not even a little bit.

Tasha took a break to lick the crumbs off her fork after finishing the first cake 
20 minutes later, her hair fallen over her face slightly giving her an incredibly sexy look that Megan commented on over and over. 

Do-d-do you think you could put on that red bikini I gave you? Can you eat your way out of it? It would be so. Hot. Megan breathed heavily, curtains of her hair falling over her own pretty face. 

With her mischevious eyes that said everything, Tasha returned in a minute 
with the larger of the pair. The pathetic Size 6 which barely covered her bulk. 

Ooooh, baby you look so sexy. I just want to eat you and make love to you so bad you dont even know, breathed Megan. 

I know Tiger.

After a moments hesitation, Megan asked, Tasha, weve been great friends for a long time. I know you are only gone for a few more days, butI want to record you like this. In all your beauty, getting bigger, heavier, more attractiveand when you come back to me, I want to watch it with you as you feed me and make be grow big and fat and lovely

I cant think of anything more beautiful.

Natasha steadied herself under the constrictive weight of the cake already eaten and the tight bathing suit that barely contained her beautiful body. 

Is that the 4 or the size 6? asked Megan.

The 6. The four wouldnt even fit you, I bet she smiled and blew a kissy face and continued to eat. 

With a quarter of the cake remaining, Tasha heard Megan beginning to moan louder and louder. Early on, Tasha had needed some gentle cooing to help her through beginnings of the second cheesecake, but now it seemed that both girls were on a missionit was now only a matter of who would finish first.Until 

Mmmmm..Ooooh.MMMoooooahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Megan, the clear victor in her ecstasy had spasmed with such force she kicked over the stand her iphone was resting on, sending it to the floor. A second Tasha could hear voices. 

Honey? Is everything okay, your father and I heard noises.

No mom, I fell asleep in my computer chair reading a book and woke up with a jerk. It fell, thats what you heard.

Are you sure? It sounded likemoaning?

It was a scary dream, you know Oooohs and Aaahhhs dont get me kind of dream.

Okay honey. Justread more carefully next time.

<a laugh> Dont worry mom, I will.

Tasha stifled a giggle so as not to be too loud at the other end. 
Once the phone righted itself, she could see Megan again, this time, her face red with embarrassment. 

Its okay, shes gone. Lets hear the laughter

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

You done?

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Okay, miss bowl full of jelly, you look like youve stretched the shit out of those seams.

Ive got a bit of cake left and they are really cutting into me.

Tasha groaned with effort to right herself into a kneeling position and scooted sideways for a better profile. 

Megan drank in her friends expansion. Her belly had grown a few inches. It was taught as a drum with some droopage. The bikini bottoms were an overshadowed u bend cast beneath the belly. Her jeweled belly button ring looked like it was cutting into her flesh leaving a lovely little crease. Her love handles spilt over the sides of the fabric which was fraying and pulling one corner of the bikini apart. Her breasts were like large canteloupes, closer to a D cup than a C cup Megan noticed with a slight pang of jealousy. The fabric in the center was strained so that the sides of her areola were visible, two tented peaks of desire were announcing themselves from beneath the red fabric. 

Megan motioned for Tasha to turn around so she could see her from behind. 
At the request, Megans lower lip quivered with desire as the bikini bottoms rode up Tashas ass like a thong, two gigantic spheres perky on each side. Tasha did a perfunctory booty clap that sent chills down Megans spine. Two magnificent back fat rolls were formed mid-way up Tashas body concluding Megans mental image of the most perfect woman in the world. 

Tasha turned around and righted herself for her audience of one, as she lasciviously ate the remaining bites of the second Black Out Truffle Cheesecake. 

Oooh, I am one full female, she breathed a little huskily a she put the plate to one side.

Megan, eager to see Tasha burst out of her clothes offered some more encouragement, Say, is there any cake left. I think you are really close to exploding out of those puppies.

Nah, I think thats all she wrote.

What if you strained a bit? offered Megan

Tasha gulped some air and tried to balloon her belly out. She even tried to arch her back, but the fabric, though strained, would not yield to ecstasy.

Dont worry baby, said Tasha seeing Megans slightly crest-fallen expression. Ive got a lot more vacation to go.

Tasha leaned back and propped herself up on some pillows and spread her legs and began to gently massage her stomach. Her belly accommodated and sagged forward an inch which made Megan squeak with delight. 

Okay, youre turn, my Italian Stallion. 

Deal. But you cant cum until you watch me eat all of whatever I find downstairs.

But you came WAAAY before I finished mine. Interjected a stuffed and swollen Natasha.

But its way sexier if you wait till the enddo itfor me? she placated.

Tasha thought hard. While I have been teased by the girls on this trip, it might be fun to see how long I can hold myself from cumming while I pleasure myself

Deal bitch.

Blowing her a kissy face and giving her a knowing look, Megan slowly got up and began to redress, no doubt going down the kitchen Tasha remembered so well to go and get some leftovers. 

Tasha remained reclined, cooing to herself softly, and continued rubbing her swollen belly in gentle circles. Occasionally she would reach down towards her sex just to tease herself while she watched her friend bounce in and out of frame as she dressed. 

Now Megan was back in frame; she was sitting on the edge of her bed putting her legs through a set of light blue PJ bottoms different from those she wore a short while earlier. Tasha observed as the fabric snaked its way up her legs. Megan leaned forward, and curtains of chestnut hair fell across her face enhancing her beauty, but Tashas eyes were drawn to the protruding roll of belly fat that formed as she fought with the fabric. 

Apparently satisfied, Tasha watched with continued interest as Megan stood up and pulled the edges of the PJ bottoms up and under her ass, struggling to get the fabric to yield enough to pull them up and over her fleshy rear. 
Now successful, she brushed her hair to one side to reveal a triumphant face and a wicked smile, Those were the PJs we wore around Christmas when we got our eat-on the last time.

It looks like you have retained more weight in your cute behind than you thought, said Tasha

Yup. And just wait till I get this tank top on. 

Tasha sighed with desire as the deed was slowly done. To her it felt like everything was slowed down, just like in an action movie, frame by frame as the action commences. As her arms raised up to get into the tank top, Tasha observed the too-tight jammies slip down a tad, revealing curved love handles and the u-bend of her lower belly. Hair moving this way and that, her breasts jiggled and swayed with health as did her belly as her hands tugged at the stuck material; twisting and tugging it down over her bulk as time once again sped up to normal. 

Tasha inhaled deeply. _Woah_. 

Replaying the image back in her head, Tasha heard an unseen door open and close as Megan returned with a two pints of ice cream, a bowl of pasta and a jug of water. 

She smiled to Tasha who smiled back and began to eat. 

After a few forkfuls, there came a knock on the door on Megans end. 

Honey? came the voice of her mother.

Y-y-yes? she coughed, having just swallowed a huge mouthful of pasta. 

Your father and I are headed off to bed.

Night mom, she said automatically, preparing another mouthful of food. 

Night my love. Oh, just one thingwere you a bit peckish this evening?

I was hungry, yeah.

Okay, just checking. The whole bowl of pasta and the ice cream are gone.

So?

Just want to make sure you are okay dear. Didnt you get enough to eat at supper?

Its my monthly cycle mom. Girls gotta have some comfort food, Megan lied automatically. 

<sigh> Okay, its just you have been eating a lot recently, but it makes sense nownight.

Megan rolled her eyes and heard Tasha giggle at the other end as she resumed her evening binge. 

While it was true that Megan had gained some weight, she was nowhere near the weight class as Natasha. She had added some stress weight over her grandmothers surgery, maybe a pound or two. But then two turned into threethen five

She could hear labored breathing and panting at Tashas end but she was entirely focused on herself this time. She knew that if she gazed up even for a few moments, she would cum just watching Tasha cum. 

Sweating slightly and on her last two spoonfuls of the rich, olive-oil and cheese-laden pasta dish, she leaned forward and reached up towards her ceiling fan cord, clicked it and welcomed the rushing air. 

She felt a coolness spread across her forhead and chest, her nipples hardened instantly. Megan felt a breeze at her midriff and glanced down. Her still-white tank tee had ridden up an inch exposing her beautiful protruding skin. 

Changing into a kneeling position, she set the bowl between her knees and scooped up the last of the pasta and directed it to her waiting mouth while allowing her other hand to slide down her neck, between her breasts, across her expanding stomach and down towards the waistband of her too-tight bottoms.

Mmmmm, this food is so tasty she moaned to her lone viewer as she seductively licked the over-large plastic serving spoon clean while continually caressing her body. 

I think this belly is ready for some ice cream nowrich, creamy fattening dessert

She could hear moaning at the other end, the breath of her best friend quickening. 

Reaching over to her nightstand she exchanged places with the pasta bowl and planted the two pints of ice cream between her legs, popped off the lids and pealed back the seals. They were each a pint-container of Ben and Jerrys Chubby Hubby and held it up the phone and heard Tasha let out a laugh. 

It was a running joke between she, her mother and Natasha that Chubby Hubby because her father absolutely hated ice cream and they would always buy it and end up eating it themselves. And what woman could resist the tantalizing flavors of Fudge Covered Peanut Butter Filled Pretzels in Vanilla 
Malt Ice Cream Rippled with Fudge & Peanut Butter

Having begun with the pasta, the ice cream was now mushy and almost warm enough to drink down. She gave it a stir with the serving spoon and seductively tipped her head back and let it glob down into her waiting mouth. 
Spoonful after spoonful she could feel her clothing constrict around her middle, the waistband her of her bottoms now uncomfortably tight and cutting into her flesh all around. Even the stretchable fabric of her tank top was getting uncomfortableit was making her moist. She could only imagine how much torture Tasha was enduring. 

Scraping the bottom of the first pint she put down the spoon and tipped the container into her mouth and felt the liquid slide easily down her throat. She licked her lips satisfying and let out an endearing belch and heaved a great sigh causing her tank top to ride up another inch, this time exposing her navel. A definite and deepening innie. 

Looking down at her proud evenings work, she noted a stain on her tee. 

Oopsie, looks like someone has been a bit too greedy and made a mess on her clothes. Bad Megan.

Taking both ends of her shirt at the collar, she tugged at the ends and heard the fabric rip slightly revealing ample cleavage. 

Oooooh, hurry upy-youre killing me over here came a faint breathless voice that was Tasha. 

Again, resisting the eternal urge to watch her friend masturbate (after all, she was going to watch it later with Tasha when she came back, how hawt would that be) she kept egging her on.

She picked up the nearly melted second pint and nestled it between the rip in her strained shirt between her breasts. 

OOOOOHHHH! SO COLD! and then she smiled a Tasha-smirk and gazed down and felt her nipples harden and protrude once more, a sensation which sent an electric tingle down to her sex, making her moisten even more. She reached a hand down and massaged her crotch through the material and felt with delight that it was soaking wet. 

Mmmmmmmm, she moaned as she closed her eyes and continued to rub herself. 

Back aboard the ship, a rapidly-breathing and sexually frustrated Tasha was sprawled on her bed, bathing suit ties now undone allowing her merciful bulk to heave and giggle as she explored her sexually over-stimulated body. 

Through the far away screen at the end of her bed Tasha was watching Megan as she continued to rub the wet patch of her jammie bottoms, moaning softly; her too-tight tank top exposing most of her belly now which was tight and firm with only minimal giggle. 

Transfixed, Natasha was barely touching herself now; the slightest touch would cause her to erupt like a geyser. It was all she could do to just keep her eyes focused on her ballooning friend, gorging her beautiful frame, getting bigger, bigger all the time as the minutes passed.

_Why the fuck didnt I use the ipad! Bigger screen! _she cursed herself as she watched as Megan now took one hand and picked up the ice cream container between her perky breasts and brought it to her mouth and began to drink. Then after a mouthful or two, she did something that made Tashas jaw drop to the floor.

Tashababy, this onesfor you 

Megan took the container and somehow managed to balance the container between her teeth still ingesting the fattening dessertsome dribbled away at the corners of her mouth leaving cute little streaks that contoured down her neck and towards her chest. Her clothes damp with perspiration and sexual ecstasy she brought both hands to her breasts and mashed them together in some sort of sexual frenzy and began grunting as she continued to choke back the liquid

Tasha knew this was it, Megan was going to cum even before she drank the pitcher of water.Tasha let her hands slowly grope their way towards her glistening sex once more, this time prepared to finish their job. 

Ugh, ugh, ugh, came the animal moan that was Megans as she could feel the tingle in her body grow rapidly into an orgasmic crescendo. 

She was nearly there, the ice cream almost gone. Her Jaw was beginning to cramp but she didnt care, she was close, so close. Megan felt that all-too-familiar ripple growing inside her, wave after wave getting stronger and stronger. 

MMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! 

It was Tasha who came first. But now Megan could look, she was mere seconds away herself. Tasha, her big belly quivering, her pelvis bucking wildly was twitching and jerking on the bed as two hands continued mashing themselves and slapping her sex all the while a glistening honey liquid erupted in wave after gushing wave.Tasha, whose head was now lolling side to side managed a few seconds to focus on the camera, mouth agape waiting for Megan to come once again for her. 

And she did not disappoint. First she began going weak in the knees and quickly spat out the empty container and gulped for air that would not come. 
Chest rising and falling as if she had just surfaced from a deep dive, her hands grasped at her chest, finally clutching and grabbing, tearing away flimsy fabric and exposing her swollen breasts and enlarged volley-ball sized belly. She fell back reaching for her sex and tore at the strained fabric at her crotch, reaching, reaching, reaching

MMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! 

It was all she could do to keep level on her bed and not fall over and wake up her whole house. Twitching and jerking she rubbed herself through a widening tear in her bottoms, her honeyed juices flowing even more than before all over her bed sheets. 

Then, as quickly as it had started, there was calm again. Both women, perspiring with their efforts gazed across at each other, hundreds of miles away but sharing a closeness like never before.


----------



## runningsoft

It was perhaps 15 minutes before either of them spoke but felt like an eternity, for both were content simply to gaze into the others eyes, observing with relish that each of them were heavier and yet more beautiful. 

Tasha lay there, splay-legged drawing circles around her belly and breasts her breath slowly returning to normal. Megan, in a similar state but still constricted by too-tight bottoms tugged and tugged until they came and removed the shreds of her tank top until she too was splay-legged and gently probing her own body. 

Oh, Megan. Oh wow.

Yeah, I know. I cant evenI mean, I feelwow.

They gazed into each others eyes for moments longer until Tasha heard a rapt knock on the door and then heard a key slip into the mechanism as her door opened. 

Colleen came into the room, dressed in a two-piece bikini draped by a cotton robe that hung open at the front, exposing her beautiful curves. She glanced in the direction of Natasha.

Oh, lordy. I leave you alone for a few hours and you just cant help yourself can you princess?

Tasha smiled weakly as Colleen strode over, kicking aside the two empty cheesecake platters and finding the only dry spot on the bed it seemed, near the edge and laid a hand on Tashas inner thigh. 

You smell good, real good. And she smiled. 

Putting a hand on Colleens she nodded with a jerk of her head towards the still propped up iphone. Say hello to our company, Megan this is Colleen, Colleen. Megan.

Colleen turned to face the tiny image that was Megan. How do.

Hyia, said Megan, who reached for a pillow to cover herself with, suddenly embarrassed. 

Oh, dont do that sugar. Not on my account,

Megan hesitated, then drew the pillow away, all the better for Colleen to see her with. 

With appraising eyes like a jeweler surveying a flawless diamond, Colleen let out a moan of approval. Sugar, you are one fine specimen. It is a shame youre not here with us. But dont worry about Tasha here, she is in expert hands, she gestured by patting and then rubbing Tashas round and firm stomach. 

Megan smiled back, knowing the two women were now friends. I can see that. But I cant really see you.

Fair dos. Ive seen yours, now you want to see mine.

She smiled and stood back to reach a light on the wall to give them more illumination. Making sure she was in full view, Colleen de-robed and let the fabric fall to the floor. Then seductively, she began to run her hands along her bulging curves. 

The bikini was very small on her frame, the sides which were gold hoops were cutting into the womans side flesh and her love handles spilled over several inches. They had a u-bend at the middle which accommodated a very beautiful belly from which protruded an emerald barbell navel ring. Colleen cupped her large breasts and hefted them up and let them fall, causing her entire frame to giggle. Knowing that she had seduced the lovely Megan, she turned to display the rest of her assets. 

Megan was stunned to see the womans ass was massive, but relatively perky and held up as if gravity was taking a vacation. She was equally shocked to see Colleens breasts as she undid the top of her bikini and let the edges fall before turning around to display firm, proud breasts. She ran her palms across her areolas and her nipples puckered and needled outward healthily. 

Wowza.

They make em pretty down South, said Colleen with a lop-sided smirk 
placing her hands on her hips and continually displayed breasts that would not fully yield to gravity. 

What about the curtains?

Oh, they match the drapes, honey.

She tugged at the side-clasp of her bikini and peeled back one side to reveal a fat monds leading towards a delicious looking pussy, neatly trimmed and ready for action.

Colleen patted her monds and it made a soft slapping sound, perhaps one day Ill be able to extend you the courtesy of my, eh, southern hospitality.
Megan giggled and blushed.

But until then, Miss Tasha and I have a date with a lovely tanning booth and a late-late dinner. She glanced at the wall clock which now read 9:50pm. 

Nice to meet you, waved Megan, who leaned forward to grab her camera, causing a large roll of belly fat to accumulate between her pussy and tits. 

The pleasure, said Colleen, was all mine.

++++++++


----------



## runningsoft

Thanks to all that have asked about this story. It hasn't capsized, but I needed a break and am wrapping up with Chocolatefinger at present. Also, check out A Feeders First Time. More chapters in the works.


----------



## Skinnykid20

I freaking love this story and dearly hope there is more to come!


----------



## grasso

hope their is more to this story please


----------

